# Questo Milan è davvero da scudetto?



## admin (29 Agosto 2021)

Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.

Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.

Non so se il Milan sia davvero da scudetto. Per me, ad oggi, il "limite" è Pioli (ma sta facendo comunque benissimo). Semplicemente, perchè non ha mai vinto. E per vincere serve anche un'attitudine ed una "memoria storica", che non compri al supermercato. Obiettivamente, ci sono allenatori più attrezzati in Serie A per tali traguardi. Ma mai dire mai, ovviamente.

Come detto, con l'addio di Ronaldo può succedere davvero di tutto. Ci sono almeno sei squadre in corsa per il titolo. Quindi bisogna crederci per forza.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2021)

Guardo le avversarie e dubito sia da quarto posto. Manca qualità davanti e mancano gente da doppia cifra. 
Forse con un De Paul o un Luis Alberto sulla trequarti oppure un esterno destro importante saremmo stati da scudetto.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (29 Agosto 2021)

Certo che lo siamo, insieme a Inter e Atalanta siamo in prima fila per lo scudetto, PER QUESTA SERIE A DI BASSO LIVELLO


----------



## __king george__ (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


ma va...La Lazio ha fatto 9 gol in 2 partite..la Roma sta vincendo attualmente 3-0 e via discorrendo

aspettiamo e vediamo..alla prossima sosta avremo un quadro piu attendibile...(anche delle altre)


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Agosto 2021)

Lo siamo come lo sono le altre,nel campionato tra i più mediocri che io ricordi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2021)

quando vedi krunic giocar bene devi sapere che non è un test probante.

aspettiamo


----------



## Maximo (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Ci mancano due giocatori, trequartista alternativa a Diaz ed esterno destro di livello internazionale. Se per assurdo dovessimo prendere Faivre e Corona (quasi impossibile a questo punto), saremmo da scudetto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Si che lo siamo, ad oggi siamo quelli col gioco miglior in serie A,poi ci sono mille variabili e tutto può succedere


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2021)

sarà difficile fare una prima parte di stagione come quella passata, ma anche quella dell'inter nel girone di ritorno.
così come ripetere il bilancio in trasferta quasi perfetto è poco plausibile, però mi aspetto molto meglio in casa specie se potranno andare i tifosi per tutta la stagione
siamo tutti in ballo e balliamo


----------



## __king george__ (29 Agosto 2021)

sta dilagando anche la roma...ma le piccole sono scese in campo quest'anno o no?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


I punti che faremo nelle prossime due partite ci daranno la risposta


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2021)

Dopo la sosta ne sapremo di più


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando vedi krunic giocar bene devi sapere che non è un test probante.
> 
> aspettiamo


L'ho scritto nel topic della partita che stasera va presa con le pinze,stanno facendo tutte scintille le big,la Lazio dilaga,la Roma pure,l'Inter vince in rimonta,il Napoli vince senza attaccanti,insomma,io ci andrei cauto,il campionato è quello che è,almeno 5 squadre faranno un mare di punti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sta dilagando anche la roma...ma le piccole sono scese in campo quest'anno o no?


solo contro la juve buahahahhaha


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Al netto dell’entusiasmo aspetterei 10 partite


----------



## Pit96 (29 Agosto 2021)

Probabilmente con un grande mercato lo saremmo stati perché Inter e juve si sono indebolite.
Ma avremmo dovuto fare due grandi colpi in avanti (trequartista ed esterno dx) 
Al momento bisogna stare sereni come l'anno scorso. Se poi si presenta l'occasione di lottare nelle ultime giornate per il primo posto lo faremo. 
Ma non siamo ancora da scudetto


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Agosto 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Al netto dell’entusiasmo aspetterei 10 partite


Esatto, anch'io. Per il momento la risposta è no.


----------



## egidiopersempre (29 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sta dilagando anche la roma...ma le piccole sono scese in campo quest'anno o no?


l'empoli sì


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2021)

dobbiamo continuare sulla strada che ha detto Paolo, ogni anno fare meglio dello scorso anno. Si spera sia l'anno per incassare qualsiasi trofeo finalemente, però un ultimo sforzo dalla società serve


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2021)

Aspetto le partite di champions per fare valutazioni più importanti e che mi stanno più a cuore..


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Agosto 2021)

La verità è che a parte le prime 7 squadre il livello è veramente basso.
Non a caso ci sono 5 big a punteggio pieno a 6 punti. Ne abbiamo vinte due e ancora non saremmo manco nelle prime 4.

Ma è altrettanto vero che non vedo una squadra che può ammazzare il campionato rispetto le altre, forse un gradino sopra le altre l'inter (forse). A noi manca dannatamente talento sulla trequarti, speriamo arrivi nelle ultime 48h.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...



Ora è impossibile dirlo, comunque vedo leggermente favorita l'inter rispetto alle altre solo pe un questione di organico
Dopo una decina di partite in campionato e qualche in cl sapremo realmente quale siano le possibilità di questo Milan
Sperando sempre che il mercato si chiuda con altri due innesti importanti


----------



## Simo98 (29 Agosto 2021)

Non scherziamo 
Possiamo entrare tra le prime 4 ma tra le big penso siamo i più scarsi sulla carta (forse non di Lazio e Atalanta). Abbiamo dalla nostra il gioco e il gruppo
Se avessimo preso un trequartista di livello e una buona ala destra saremmo stati da scudetto


----------



## mil77 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Siamo sicuramente più squadra di tutte le altre insieme all'Atalanta. Abbiamo allungato la rosa e adesso abbiamo discrete riserve. Arrivasse un trequartista/ala destra di livello saremmo i favoriti x lo scudetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2021)

Aspetto la fine del mercato per esprimermi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Agosto 2021)

Non iniziamo nuovamente con questo discorso.
L'anno scorso quando non si parlava di scudetto si volava,poi non appena cominciarono a parlarne......addio.

Di sicuro le avversarie non si sono rafforzate e alcune hanno perso giocatori chiave.
Noi possiamo apporifttarne,sarebbe un peccato non farlo,ma dobbiamo piombare pesantemente sul mercato !

Serve urgentemente un esterno destro titolare,uno che salti l'uomo,e un trequartista.
Allora si che potremmo parlare non di scudetto ma di lotta scudetto...


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Come hanno detto altri, dopo le prossime due partite lo sapremo. Ma dopo questo inizio, dovremmo ancora più PRETENDERE che uscissero quei azzo di soldi per prendere quello che ci manca.

Perché se non abbiamo la certezza di poter competere, la possibilità di farlo con quei due azzo di acquisti è PALESE ed EVIDENTEMENTE A CHIUNQUE.

Ripeto, uscissero quei azzo di soldi.


----------



## danjr (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Lo sapremo tra due giorni.


----------



## danjr (29 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando vedi krunic giocar bene devi sapere che non è un test probante.
> 
> aspettiamo


Speriamo di giocare contro squadroni come Genoa e Verona per vedere il nostro vero livello


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Difficile da giudicare questo calcio di agosto. I giudizi si tireranno a mercato chiuso e tra 10 giornate. Anche altre squadre stanno facendo bene, abbiamo bisogno di tempo e di vedere come si affronteranno gli scontri diretti.

In ogni caso non penso che siamo da scudetto, semplicemente perché non si passa dal lottare per l'EL o al massimo ad una qualificazione in CL al lottare per lo scudetto. Ci vogliono almeno 2-3 anni di assestamento nelle prime 4 posizioni, la strada é quella giusta, ma esaltarsi o tirare giudizi per una partita é quantomeno sbagliato.

Non dimentichiamoci che abbiamo una squadra giovanissima, oggi avevamo 3 classe 99 nella trequarti, un 2000 a centrocampo, un 98 ed un 97 terzini e Tomori che é un 97. Queste esaltazioni sono tipiche di squadre giovani, che magari la partita dopo riescono a fare un macello.

Bisogna migliorare la rosa ancora, vediamo che ci riserva il mercato. Molto puo' passare da li, non certo un Favre che puo' essere un ottimo innesto e tutt'al più una piacevole rivelazione. 

Come sempre ci vuole equilibrio, io ci vedo nelle prime posizioni, ma sarà un campionato molto livellato la davanti, servirà entusiasmo e coraggio. Io credo che Inter e Juve sono migliori come organico, come gioco c'é la giochiamo con tutte invece. Il Napoli sarà sempre con noi. Lazio e Roma le vedo acora un pochino distaccate invece. A dicembre se siamo ancora li, tutto puo' succedere. L'Atalanta come gioco non é lei, vedremo se si riprenderanno come sempre.

PS: Krunic due ottime partite, questo vorrà pur dire qualcosa , speriamo che il catastrofico disfattismo iniziale finisca e che si ritorni a parlare di calcio!


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Penso che non lo siamo, non me ne voglia nessuno ma per me sarà già tanto se ripetiamo l'annata scorsa.. Quest'anno ci sono molte squadre vicine, credo la quota scudetto sarà più bassa, se le piccole iniziano a fare dei punti.. Sognare cmq costa nulla ma ad oggi l'unico upgrade rispetto all'anno scorso è il centravanti che da il cambio a ibra, o viceversa, è un tonali in crescita


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente ci credo poco. Poi parlare di scudetto il 29 di agosto non credo sia proprio il caso, non si è neanche chiuso il mercato.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Difficile da giudicare questo calcio di agosto. I giudizi si tireranno a mercato chiuso e tra 10 giornate. Anche altre squadre stanno facendo bene, abbiamo bisogno di tempo e di vedere come si affronteranno gli scontri diretti.
> 
> In ogni caso non penso che siamo da scudetto, semplicemente perché non si passa dal lottare per l'EL o al massimo ad una qualificazione in CL al lottare per lo scudetto. Ci vogliono almeno 2-3 anni di assestamento nelle prime 4 posizioni, la strada é quella giusta, ma esaltarsi o tirare giudizi per una partita é quantomeno sbagliato.
> 
> ...




Per competere per lo scudetto servirebbe un’ala dx che abbia 10 gol nei piedi ed un trequartista più fisico.

Però se i giovani continuano a crescere e a mantenere un livello elevato chissà. Per ora fissiamo l’obiettivo primi quattro, poi si vedrà. In quest’ottica giudico il girone di champions duro un bene: tutta esperienza che servirà. L’ importante è non abbattersi se si dovesse subire qualche imbarcata, contro quei top teams ci potrà stare.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per competere per lo scudetto servirebbe un’ala dx che abbia 10 gol nei piedi ed un trequartista più fisico.
> 
> Però se i giovani continuano a crescere e a mantenere un livello elevato chissà. Per ora fissiamo l’obiettivo primi quattro, poi si vedrà. In quest’ottica giudico il girone di champions duro un bene: tutta esperienza che servirà. L’ importante è non abbattersi se si dovesse subire qualche imbarcata, contro quei top teams ci potrà stare.


Beh con questo Leao, questo Tonali e questo Diaz abbiamo fatto un upgrade gigantesco rispetto alla scorsa stagione. Anche io penso che ci serva un trequartista più fisio, che abbia caratteristiche alterne allo Spagnolo. Un Draxler ci risolverebbe taaanti problemi, e sarebbe presubilmente titolare indiscusso. L'esterno destro con i gol sarà per un'altra volta credo, se cediamo Casti prenderemo Faivre o Corona (resto scettico ancora) che aumenteranno il numero di gol, ma non sono mai stati da doppia cifra. Un Sarabia sarebbe l'ideale per esperienza e apporto.

Draxler e Sarabia e riapriamo il post


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh con questo Leao, questo Tonali e questo Diaz abbiamo fatto un upgrade gigantesco rispetto alla scorsa stagione. Anche io penso che ci serva un trequartista più fisio, che abbia caratteristiche alterne allo Spagnolo. Un Draxler ci risolverebbe taaanti problemi, e sarebbe presubilmente titolare indiscusso. L'esterno destro con i gol sarà per un'altra volta credo, se cediamo Casti prenderemo Faivre o Corona (resto scettico ancora) che aumenteranno il numero di gol, ma non sono mai stati da doppia cifra. Un Sarabia sarebbe l'ideale per esperienza e apporto.
> 
> Draxler e Sarabia e riapriamo il post



Eh dici poco.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh dici poco.


Formule fantasiose alla Paolo  , ormai parlo per speranza, ma ci credo pochissimo eh. 

Dannati cammellari, titolari indiscussi da noi sono i loro panchinari! Non riesco a credere che non si opti per un trequartista alterno comunque, serve come il pane la fantasia in società non manca, certo Messias mi fa cadere in depressione... 

In realtà tutto é possibile, l'anno scorso avevamo bisogno di difensore centrale, punta di riserva e quarto/quinto centrocampista ed abbiamo aspettato Gennaio... quindi tutto é possibile, ma sarebbe deleterio.


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Se Leao esplode possiamo vincerlo……..quindi…….no


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Formule fantasiose alla Paolo  , ormai parlo per speranza, ma ci credo pochissimo eh.
> 
> Dannati cammellari, titolari indiscussi da noi sono i loro panchinari! Non riesco a credere che non si opti per un trequartista alterno comunque, serve come il pane la fantasia in società non manca, certo Messias mi fa cadere in depressione...
> 
> In realtà tutto é possibile, l'anno scorso avevamo bisogno di difensore centrale, punta di riserva e quarto/quinto centrocampista ed abbiamo aspettato Gennaio... quindi tutto é possibile, ma sarebbe deleterio.



Io mi sarei accontentato anche di Sabitzer, alias Sabizza, secondo il rintronato telecronista della Rai.

Meno gol rispetto a Diaz ma più “sostanza”, comunque vedremo cosa combineremo in questi giorni.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


a dicembre si capirà. Oggi è prematuro. Resta il fatto, che il gap con le altre si è quasi azzerato. La juve senza cristina perde tantissimo, l'inter senza lukaku, hakimi e soprattutto conte idem, anche se ha fatto un ottimo mercato grazie a marotta. Poi ci sono atalanta, lazio (occhio a sarri che è pericolosissimo a mio avviso) e un pò dietro metto la roma e napoli. Napoli perché nonostante spalletti sia tra i migliori, il problema è sempre stato l'ambiente, che si sfalda alle prime difficoltà. Roma perché secondo me non ha una grande difesa e a lungo andare si paga, però c'è sempre il fattore mourinho da non sottovalutare. Come rosa, noi siamo inferiori a juve, inter e napoli (anche se di pochissimo), però giochiamo da squadra e abbiamo finalmente un sostituto degno di Ibra. Serve però maledettamente qualità in avanti, in modo che Saelemakers e Diaz diventino panchinari di lusso e non titolari. A quel punto ce la giochiamo davvero. 

P.S. attenzione però al fattore champions, potrebbe rubarci tantissime energie psico-fisiche.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Agosto 2021)

è assolutamente presto.... tra quindici giorni abbiamo juve liverpool e lazio, ne riparliamo lì


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto.

Teoricamente anche anno scorso eravamo da scudetto, se la proprietà a febbraio non ci sabotava e prendeva invece quel paio di giocatori necessari a rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa, al posto di Mandzukic e Meitè (che poveretto, poi il suo l'ha fatto, tenuto conto del valore). Abbiamo giocato con infortuni devastanti, senza punte e senza centrocampisti titolari per mesi e mesi.

Questi difetti secondo me sono ancora presenti, e ci sono ancora troppe variabili:

1) KKK è ancora dei nostri + Bennacer in forma + Coppa d'Africa
2) prendiamo un'ala dx, o un 3/4ista, o comunque un giocatore offensivo di qualità
3) che succede a Pellegri
4) Krunic diventa finalmente un giocatore (a causa della 1)
5) non ci ammazziamo di infortuni
6) Ibrahimovic

Se almeno 4 o 5 di queste vanno a buon fine, ce la giochiamo. Ma per ora è a mio parere troppo presto, poi c'è anche da valutare l'impatto della CL.

Sicuramente bisogna crederci, basta mentalità al risparmio, l'AC Milan 1899 deve sempre presentarsi ai nastri di partenza per vincere.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come detto, con l'addio di Ronaldo può succedere davvero di tutto. Ci sono almeno sei squadre in corsa per il titolo. Quindi bisogna crederci per forza.


Sarà un anno tosto. In cui la juve, sistemati equivoci tattici, rosa e terne arbitrali sarà sicuramente l’avversario di battere… ma credo possa succedere di tutto, come dici bene ci sono 6 squadre che possono arrivare in fondo.
Praticamente si puó pssare dal trionfo all’europa League..


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sta dilagando anche la roma...ma le piccole sono scese in campo quest'anno o no?


La piccole come sempre partono galvanizzate con allenatori in rampa di lancio ed il "bel giuoco offensivo"

Tempo 2 giornate e torneranno al solito calcio per non perdere tutte le partite 3-4 a zero.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Agosto 2021)

Ci sono 7 squadre che potrebbero chiudere tutte il campionato attorno agli 80 punti,e almeno 5 di queste squadre chiuderanno il campionato raccolte in 5 punti,più o meno come quello dello scorso anno.Siamo in 7,si può vincere il campionato come si può benissimo finire 7mi e restare nel dramma sportivo.Non illudetevi,tutte le altre faranno un botto di punti contro medie e piccole soprattutto da gennaio in poi quando avremo già retrocesse e squadre tranquille,mai come quest'anno faranno la differenza gli scontri diretti.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto.
> 
> Teoricamente anche anno scorso eravamo da scudetto, se la proprietà a febbraio non ci sabotava e prendeva invece quel paio di giocatori necessari a rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa, al posto di Mandzukic e Meitè (che poveretto, poi il suo l'ha fatto, tenuto conto del valore). Abbiamo giocato con infortuni devastanti, senza punte e senza centrocampisti titolari per mesi e mesi.
> 
> ...


Le tue considerazioni sono corrette, ma penso che tutto si possa semplificare con la domanda “questa rosa ha in canna i 90 e passa punti che serviranno per stare davanti a tutti?”. Per me assolutamente no.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a dicembre si capirà. Oggi è prematuro. Resta il fatto, che il gap con le altre si è quasi azzerato. La juve senza cristina perde tantissimo, l'inter senza lukaku, hakimi e soprattutto conte idem, anche se ha fatto un ottimo mercato grazie a marotta. Poi ci sono atalanta, lazio (occhio a sarri che è pericolosissimo a mio avviso) e un pò dietro metto la roma e napoli. Napoli perché nonostante spalletti sia tra i migliori, il problema è sempre stato l'ambiente, che si sfalda alle prime difficoltà. Roma perché secondo me non ha una grande difesa e a lungo andare si paga, però c'è sempre il fattore mourinho da non sottovalutare. Come rosa, noi siamo inferiori a juve, inter e napoli (anche se di pochissimo), però giochiamo da squadra e abbiamo finalmente un sostituto degno di Ibra. Serve però maledettamente qualità in avanti, in modo che Saelemakers e Diaz diventino panchinari di lusso e non titolari. A quel punto ce la giochiamo davvero.
> 
> P.S. attenzione però al fattore champions, potrebbe rubarci tantissime energie psico-fisiche.



Perfetto. Concordo su tutto. Anche se metto la Rometta quasi in pole. Mourinho è uno mega vincente. Ed in ua situazione del genere, l'abitudine a vincere può fare la differenza.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a dicembre si capirà. Oggi è prematuro. Resta il fatto, che il gap con le altre si è quasi azzerato. La juve senza cristina perde tantissimo, l'inter senza lukaku, hakimi e soprattutto conte idem, anche se ha fatto un ottimo mercato grazie a marotta. Poi ci sono atalanta, lazio (occhio a sarri che è pericolosissimo a mio avviso) e un pò dietro metto la roma e napoli. Napoli perché nonostante spalletti sia tra i migliori, il problema è sempre stato l'ambiente, che si sfalda alle prime difficoltà. Roma perché secondo me non ha una grande difesa e a lungo andare si paga, però c'è sempre il fattore mourinho da non sottovalutare. Come rosa, noi siamo inferiori a juve, inter e napoli (anche se di pochissimo), però giochiamo da squadra e abbiamo finalmente un sostituto degno di Ibra. Serve però maledettamente qualità in avanti, in modo che Saelemakers e Diaz diventino panchinari di lusso e non titolari. A quel punto ce la giochiamo davvero.
> 
> P.S. attenzione però al fattore champions, potrebbe rubarci tantissime energie psico-fisiche.


Che risate se "Pioli" ( il Milan) si mettesse in saccoccia tutti "gli allenatoroni"


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le tue considerazioni sono corrette, ma penso che tutto si possa semplificare con la domanda “questa rosa ha in canna i 90 e passa punti che serviranno per stare davanti a tutti?”. Per me assolutamente no.



Certo, può essere.

Ma i valori secondo me si sono livellati in alto, e noi, checché se ne dica, siamo leggermente migliorati come squadra, anche se ci aspettavamo molto di più dal mercato, ovviamente.

Sarà che non sono lucido per il mio odio verso il turco e ho grande simpatia per Diaz, non so. Il problema è ritornare al centrocampo della prima parte della stagione dove sia KKK che Bennacer hanno performato bene. Se Pioli non perde la testa e qualcuno dei nostri fa uno step in avanti (cit. Leao), a mio parere possiamo stare nel gruppo di testa.

Ma le altre, fortunatamente, non mi sembra che abbiano più questo gran parco giocatori, anche se sono arrivati allenatori di calibro. La juve fa pena, l'inda non ha più il bonus Conte+Lukaku, Roma e Napoli più forti in panchina ma sempre alle prese con altre problematiche. Vediamo.

Detto questo, nessuno la cita esplicitamente: attenzione all'Atalanta.


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Certo che lo siamo, insieme a Inter e Atalanta siamo in prima fila per lo scudetto, PER QUESTA SERIE A DI BASSO LIVELLO



concordo. La serie a è diventata imbarazzante, ho grosse paure di euro figurette per le italiane.

comunque si prendesse un vero esterno e un altro trequartista si lotta per lo scudo.
In questo stato lotti per una champions tranquilla


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


A forza di dire che Pioli e scarso alla fine poi la gente ci crede.

Ci ha dato un gioco particolare molto meglio di allenatori con peedegree.

Siamo stati in 2 prima di inizio campionato " non dopo" a mettere fra le favorite il Milan, vediamo se si avvera.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A forza di dire che Pioli e scarso alla fine poi la gente ci crede.
> 
> Ci ha dato un gioco particolare molto meglio di allenatori con peedegree.
> 
> Siamo stati in 2 prima di inizio campionato " non dopo" a mettere fra le favorite il Milan, vediamo se si avvera.


Per qualunque allenatore, c'è stata una prima volta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ci sono 7 squadre che potrebbero chiudere tutte il campionato attorno agli 80 punti,e almeno 5 di queste squadre chiuderanno il campionato raccolte in 5 punti,più o meno come quello dello scorso anno.Siamo in 7,si può vincere il campionato come si può benissimo finire 7mi e restare nel dramma sportivo.Non illudetevi,tutte le altre faranno un botto di punti contro medie e piccole soprattutto da gennaio in poi quando avremo già retrocesse e squadre tranquille,mai come quest'anno faranno la differenza gli scontri diretti.


occhio alle coppe, discorso sempre troppo snobbato.
la CL porta via molto più della uefa e noi saremo quelli che pagheranno di più dato il girone. saranno 6 finali che ci faranno perdere tanto in campionato. chi prima esce diventa favorito, tipo l'inter lo scorso anno.
occhio ai cambi difensivi che a parte florenzi stiamo a ZERO ASSOLUTO.
se si fa male un centrale siamo MORTI con romagnoli, da verificare bello figo sulla sx.
vediamo la riserva di diaz perchè anche li stiamo a zero adesso.
centrocampo attacco ed esterni abbiam buoni cambi invece.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Agosto 2021)

Occhio alla romane.


----------



## danmasino (30 Agosto 2021)

Secondo me questo Milan NON è da Scudetto.
MA
Può benissimo competere con una Juve senza CR7.

Questo però non vuol dire che siamo candidati allo Scudetto, semplicemente che la Juve ha abbassato decisamente il livello della sua rosa (e sono circa 2-3 anni che lo fa).

Sicuramente queste ultime 48h di mercato saranno decisive. La coperta è stata allungata, ma è ancora troppo corta per fare 2 competizioni (la Coppa Italia non la considero neanche).

Serve un giocatore che si possa alternare con Bhraim Diaz, il ragazzo non ha 50 match (FATTI BENE) sulle gambe.
La ciliegina sulla torta sarebbe infine un giocatore OFFENSIVO al posto di Castillejo.

Il tempo però è TIRANNO e già fare 1 su 2 sarebbe tanto a questo punto secondo me.

Restiamo in scia fino a Natale e poi si vede.


----------



## Wetter (30 Agosto 2021)

E veramente difficile rispondere a questa domanda dopo solo 2 partite ad Agosto. Sicuramente, a differenza dello scorso anno, non c'è una stra-favorita. L'inter è forte ma sono abbastanza certo che non ripeterà i 91 punti realizzati con Conte, Lukaku ed Hakimi in rosa.
Probabilmente per vincere lo scudetto serviranno qualcosa come 82-83 punti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2021)

C'è il solito problema del crollo atletico primaverile, tipico delle squadre di Pioli.

Se riusciamo a limare quel problema lì, possiamo dire la nostra sicuramente perché quest'anno in serie A ci sono una legione di squadre materasso. Dipenderà tutto dagli scontri diretti, e non vedo squadre imbattibili come la Juve di un paio d'anni fa.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2021)

Non capisco chi parla di scudetto.
E nemmeno chi parla di aspettare le partite contro la Juve.
L'anno scorso abbiamo disintegrato record su record nel girone d'andata. Eppure a 90 minuti del termine eravamo più quinti che secondi.

Il campionato non ha ancora detto nulla. Certo, molto meglio avere 6 punti che averne solo 1.
Ma basta poco per farci precipitare (così come manca poco pure alle altre per farli precipitare).

Se dovessimo essere per davvero vicini al primo posto, la rabbia per non avere fatto uno sforzo sul mercato sarebbe ancora più grande eh.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio alla romane.


La Roma è una bella squadra.
La Lazie farà il solito campionato, mina vagante tra secondo posto e il sesto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A forza di dire che Pioli e scarso alla fine poi la gente ci crede.
> 
> Ci ha dato un gioco particolare molto meglio di allenatori con peedegree.
> 
> Siamo stati in 2 prima di inizio campionato " non dopo" a mettere fra le favorite il Milan, vediamo se si avvera.



concordo per pioli, a mio parere fa crescere i singoli come nessuno, è lui il vero oro di questo milan, anche se qualche partita mi ha fatto davvero bestemmiare.
adesso come adesso non saprei proprio dove piazzarci.
potremmo arrivare 1i come 7i, si è troppo comoda dire così ma le squadre mi sembrano tutte piuttosto vicine e basta poco per cambiare la stagione con queste differenze minime.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> concordo per pioli, a mio parere fa crescere i singoli come nessuno, è lui il vero oro di questo milan, anche se qualche partita mi ha fatto davvero bestemmiare.
> adesso come adesso non saprei proprio dove piazzarci.
> potremmo arrivare 1i come 7i, si è troppo comoda dire così ma le squadre mi sembrano tutte piuttosto vicine e basta poco per cambiare la stagione con queste differenze minime.


Ieri avevamo la bava alla bocca,forse ci siamo ricordati della partita del anno scorso.

Vedremo se riusciamo a prendere un esterno che corre e da equilibrio come Salemekers, ma magari ha anche dribbling e gol nel sangue possiamo competere su tutti i fronti.

Ieri avevamo la spasmodica voglia di fare gol,infatti si tirava da tutte le posizioni, senza cercare quel inutile passaggio in più che ci fa perdere efficacia e tempi, e poi finalmente abbiamo un portiere. Per adesso +2


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Agosto 2021)

NO!


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2021)

Per me l'obiettivo resta la qualificazione in CL. Questo è l'equivalente del secondo anno di Spalletti all'Inter. Spero che lo scudetto possa essere l'obiettivo del prossimo anno dopo un altro mercato con i soldi della CL.


----------



## JackSheva7 (1 Settembre 2021)

Lo scopriremo dopo la sosta contro lazio e juve quanto possiamo giocarcela, sicuro credo più allo scudo che non al passaggio agli ottavi


----------



## diavolo (1 Settembre 2021)

Per me Inda, Atalanta e Roma ci sono superiori. Lotteremo per il quarto posto con Napoli, Lazio e ladri. Se ci va bene arriviamo terzi, se va male settimi.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2021)

Io credevo allo scudetto lo scorso anno , io e pochissimi altri, quindi ovviamente ci credo anche quest'anno.
Il nostro è un progetto tecnico molto particolare al quale stiamo dando continuità.

Solo un dubbio mi assale : ma la proprietà lo scudetto lo vorrebbe vincere?
Per me no.
Con un piccolo sforzo economico avremmo creato un solco importante tra noi e la concorrenza.
Senza attenuanti la proprietà.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Non siamo la piu forte, ma nessuna è piu forte di noi.

Quindi la risposta è si, siamo da scudetto, certamente. Non significa che lo vinceremo, significa che possiamo farlo eccome.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Allora?!


----------



## kekkopot (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora?!


E' ancora presto ma le premesse ci sono tutte... Scaramanticamente dico che spero in una qualificazione CL in scioltezza quest'anno


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2021)

Portiamo via un punto da quel cesso di stadio (tanto non vinceremo mai) e siamo messi molto bene


----------



## danjr (12 Settembre 2021)

È davvero difficile valutare questa serie A! oggi l’Inter con Lukaku avrebbe vinto, la Juve con Ronaldo non avrebbe perso col Napoli… insomma tutto è possibile e i punteggi scudetto si abbasseranno, non credo in fughe come gli ultimi 10 anni. 
noi ci siamo comunque


----------



## jacky (12 Settembre 2021)

Per me si più che per gli avversari che per noi
Campionato imbarazzante. Pensare che questi calciatori prendano 4-5 volte quelli di 15 anni fa è follia


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Si


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Settembre 2021)

L’ anno scorso siamo stati in testa per oltre metà anno.
Quest anno non solo ci siamo rinforzati, le dirette concorrenti si sono tutte indebolite.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Settembre 2021)

Rispetto allo scorso anno il gioco è più rodato, i giovani hanno un anno di esperienza in più in fisico e tecnica, siamo molto più profondi, abbiamo finalmente un attacco che non è più solo ibrahimovic. 
Abbiamo aggiunto anche un po di esperienza con nomi tipo Florenzi e Giroud, e in generale i giocatori conoscono meglio i compagni e Pioli.
A questo si aggiunge il grande entusiasmo dei tifosi tornati allo stadio. 

Insomma, infortuni a parte (ma abbiamo fatto una preparazione che non passa dai soliti preliminari di EL che ti rovinano tutta la stagione), se Pioli gestisce bene le rotazioni delle tre competizioni e non perdiamo gli uomini chiave troppo a lungo siamo una seria candidata allo scudo.
Ma l'obiettivo resta sempre il quarto posto, perchè nonostante tutto l'organico di Juve Inter e Napoli è migliore del nostro.
Tra un anno, con il ritorno dei ricavi stadio, un anno di esperienza CL in più, un bilancio in ulteriore miglioramento e magari un mercato che sistemi quei 3-4 colpi che ci mancano (secondo portiere, esterno destro di qualità, trequartista e punta star che sostituisca un ibra credo in pensione) saremo davvero all'inizio di un possibile grande ciclo.
Al momento, siamo la squadra che gioca meglio in italia ed è gia una grande soddisfazione.


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Concordo con te, bisogna crederci, a maggior ragione se sei arrivato secondo lo scorso anno. Se non ce la facciamo quest'anno, il progetto e la crescita deve andare avanti, e ci si riprova il prossimo anno. Ad ogni modo vada come vada, dopo tanti anni, anche dovesse arrivare un nuovo allenatore trova un'ottima base su cui lavorare e non macerie, e non è poca cosa.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora?!


Ancora presto, l'anno scorso eravamo campioni d'inverno ma ci seguivano in tanti a breve distanza. Conforta che Allegri ci stia capendo poco, e Inzaghi sia un mezzo debuttante.. Però Spalletti non lo sottovaluto per niente


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ancora presto, l'anno scorso eravamo campioni d'inverno ma ci seguivano in tanti a breve distanza. Conforta che Allegri ci stia capendo poco, e Inzaghi sia un mezzo debuttante.. Però Spalletti non lo sottovaluto per niente


Se il rivale fossero davvero Spalletti e il Napoli, non ci sarebbero grossi problemi.

Tempo che alla lunga saranno altri. E più temibili.

Comunque, come detto prima dell'inizio del campionato ce la giochiamo. Ce la DOBBIAMO giocare.


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ancora presto, l'anno scorso eravamo campioni d'inverno ma ci seguivano in tanti a breve distanza. Conforta che Allegri ci stia capendo poco, e Inzaghi sia un mezzo debuttante.. Però Spalletti non lo sottovaluto per niente


L'anno scorso avevamo il limite della rosa corta. Stavamo spremendo i titolari, s'era capito non si poteva arrivare alla fine primi...perchè l'Inter vinceva senza cosi tanta fatica, vinceva anche senza correre come i matti...noi no...ma quest'anno possiamo permetterci di tenere in panchina Kjaer, Bennacer, Ibra, Giroud, Bakayoko...l'anno scorso no.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Se il rivale fossero davvero Spalletti e il Napoli, non ci sarebbero grossi problemi.
> 
> Tempo che alla lunga saranno altri. E più temibili.
> 
> Comunque, come detto prima dell'inizio del campionato ce la giochiamo. Ce la DOBBIAMO giocare.



Se anche quest’anno siamo in testa dopo oltre 20 partite, con svariati punti sui gobbi, pretendo lo scudetto. 

L’anno scorso ero certo che contro Conte c’era poco da fare. Ma stare in testa per oltre 20 giornate per poi perdere da Spiaze o Spalletti anche no.


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Considera che tutti gli allenatori che hanno vinto con noi non avevano mai vinto un tubo prima.

Sacchi, Capello, Zaccheroni, Ancelotti, Allegri.

Credo comunque che per lo scudetto ci manca qualcosa, il bomber da 25 gol, un sostituto di Diaz e un esterno destro che abbia assist e goals nelle gambe.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Considera che tutti gli allenatori che hanno vinto con noi non avevano mai vinto un tubo prima.
> 
> Sacchi, Capello, Zaccheroni, Ancelotti, Allegri.
> 
> Credo comunque che per lo scudetto ci manca qualcosa, il bomber da 25 gol, un sostituto di Diaz e un esterno destro che abbia assist e goals nelle gambe.


Infatti ho appena fatto un post sul topic "conti della belva" in cui ipotizzo che forse l'anno buono per lo scudetto potrebbe essere il prossimo, perchè c'è davvero tanto spazio che si libera e un bilancio che torna in forma smagliante (anche se ci sarà da centrare bene almeno 2/3 acquisti)


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Allora?!



Secondo me lo possiamo essere. Ma dipende da tante cose, per ora è prematura la valutazione, nonostante i segnali siano buoni.

Gli avversari, le bamboline voodoo degli infortuni, Kessie, Ibrahimovic.

Comunque abbiamo da scoprire ancora altre carte, e un anno in più di esperienza sui ragazzi può fare tanto. Se tra Messias e Pellegri ne becchiamo uno appena decente, potrebbe essere il nostro anno davvero.

Ma soprattutto ci sarebbe veramente da appendere a testa in giù la proprietà se a gennaio verrà nuovamente effettuato l'omicidio di non rinforzare la squadra, se si presenta questa necessità.


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2021)

Al momento, siamo la più squadra in assoluto e per distacco. Ma sono troppo poche le partit*e per giudicare. Certo che se domenica ci riesce il colpaccio ne togliamo già una dal lotto.*


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Settembre 2021)

Occhio ragazzi, va bene fissarsi gli obbiettivi importanti perché abbiamo alle spalle una stagione da top, pero' siamo pur sempre una squadra giovanissima ed i giovani possono fare una partita come questa o prendere un imbcarcata alla prossima. Credo che abbiamo ottime opportunità di arrivare in CL, ma quando il momentaccio arriverà (e statene certi che arriverà) dobbiamo mantenere l'equilibrio nel giudizio. Possiamo arrivare primi come arrivare quinti, cosa che gli anni scorsi non si poteva mai pensare.

Non si puo' giudicare una stagione da 3 partite, come non si puo giudicare un fallimento da un'ultima partita, e qui metto le mani avanti perché il campionato sarà tirato come l'anno scorso, e non vorrei che se dovessimo arrivare uinti si cominci a disfare tutto e tutti. 

Più che da noi, che piano piano stiamo consolidando il percoso di crescita cominiato 2 anni fà, voglio valutare le avversarie. In particolare Atalanta e Juve sono da valutare nei prossimi mesi, possiamo capire molto. Vincere con la Juve sarebbe mortale per loro e paradisiaco per noi, un bel +11 alla quarta giornata é gli si rende la vita difficilissima, e noi ne acquisteremo molto in entusiasmo.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Love (13 Settembre 2021)

no...ma vedendo le altre forse forse...


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo possiamo essere. Ma dipende da tante cose, per ora è prematura la valutazione, nonostante i segnali siano buoni.
> 
> Gli avversari, le bamboline voodoo degli infortuni, Kessie, Ibrahimovic.
> 
> ...


Esatto, se questa proprietà volesse vincere e se qualche elemento rendesse oltre le aspettative (Messias, Leao e Rebic su tutti) potremmo anche giocarcela fino alla fine. Abbiamo una difesa solida ed un ottimo centrocampo (forse un pò corti visto l'impegno in Champions) serve qualcosa in più davanti rispetto alla scorsa stagione o da quelli che già ci sono o da qualcuno che potrebbe arrivare a gennaio.
Forza Milan.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Settembre 2021)

Possiamo vincere lo scudetto come pure arrivare sesti o settimi, faranno tutte un botto di punti,e non mi lascio incantare dopo 3 giornate,la condizione oggi noi ce l'abbiamo e altre come Atalanta e gobbi invece no,anche se a dire il vero per i bergamaschi potrebbe essere l'anno del loro rientro tra i ranghi e per i gobbi non sarà facile trovare 30 gol che portava Ronaldo da solo.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Settembre 2021)

Ma certo che siamo da scudetto.

Questo non significa che sarà una passeggiata, ci sarà da lottare e soffrire, ma siamo da scudetto eccome quest'anno.


----------



## Solo (13 Settembre 2021)

Io per quest'anno mi accontento di confermare la qualificazione in CL. Lo scudetto secondo me deve essere l'obiettivo del prossimo anno. Poi vabbè, se riusciamo a vincerlo ben venga.


----------



## unbreakable (13 Settembre 2021)

mese cruciale sarà gennaio, quando ci sarà coppa d'africa e la preparazione di pioli comincerà a scemare..io spero che quest'anno con meno partite e più calciatori riusciremo a reggere meglio la botta , però inevitabilmente quel mese per me deciderà molto..nel frattempo speriamo di fare a tutta birra il girone di andata


----------



## jacky (13 Settembre 2021)

Senza troppe scaramanzie questo Milan è avanti anni luce alla Roma e al Napoli visti in queste gare. Resta l’Inter.

Non bisogna farsi troppi giri mentali. Quando si ha la squadra forte si va in campo e si vincono titoli. Tutte le storielle su crescita, senza paura, vada come vada, lasciano il tempo che trovano.

Quando si può vincere bisogna provarci.

Ci vuole niente che l’anno prossimo sbagli vice Kessie, Ibra e Romagnoli… hai 2 brutti infortuni e lotti per l’Intertoto


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2021)

Questo Milan deve lottare per lo scudetto e meriterebbe di vincerlo.

E' una squadra di quelle belle, che gioca in maniera concreata e fa bene entrambe le fasi, questo è uno di quei cicli "fortunati" dove si lanciano progetti di campione come Theo, Tomori, Tonali, Leao, Kessie, altri interpreti che fanno il bene di una squadra come Calabria, Saele, Bennacer, mixati con giocatori di fame e esperienza come Ibra, Giroud, Kjaer. 

Ripeto, e' un ciclo fortunato, portiamo a casa qualcosa prima che sia tardi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2021)

Bello aver vinto il primo h2h.. Adesso sarà ancora più interessante andare a Torino.. L'idea di spedirli a - 11 dopo 4 giornate deve darci carica doppia


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Possiamo vincere lo scudetto come pure arrivare sesti o settimi, faranno tutte un botto di punti,e non mi lascio incantare dopo 3 giornate,la condizione oggi noi ce l'abbiamo e altre come Atalanta e gobbi invece no,anche se a dire il vero per i bergamaschi potrebbe essere l'anno del loro rientro tra i ranghi e per i gobbi non sarà facile trovare 30 gol che portava Ronaldo da solo.


io non vedo squadre sopra gli 85...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Settembre 2021)

Comunque piano con i facili entusiasmi: non dimentichiamoci che abbiamo 15 punti in meno per la partenza di Gianluigi Iscariota® e 10 in meno per l'addio del Turco. Ergo in realtà abbiamo 9-25= -16 punti.

Spiaze, ma non la faccio io la matematica.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Settembre 2021)

Troppo presto per parlarne, ma penso che dal terzo posto in sú sarebbe delittuoso non arrivarci, con i giocatori che abbiamo. 
Nonostante alcune lacune nostre, vedo come valide avversarie sul lungo periodo solo Inter e Napoli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Settembre 2021)

non ci sono squadre schiacciasassi come l'Inter di Conte o la Juve del primo Allegri. A inizio campionato avevo messo addirittura l'Atalanta come favorita, perchè era l'unica squadra ad aver dato continuità al progetto e a rinforzarsi. 

Proprio per la mancanza di chiare favorite, penso che possiamo essere anche noi candidati per lo scudetto. Ma attenzione, perchè tra il primo e il quarto-quinto posto potrebbero esserci solo una manciata di punti di differenza.


----------



## jacky (13 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non ci sono squadre schiacciasassi come l'Inter di Conte o la Juve del primo Allegri. A inizio campionato avevo messo addirittura l'Atalanta come favorita, perchè era l'unica squadra ad aver dato continuità al progetto e a rinforzarsi.
> 
> Proprio per la mancanza di chiare favorite, penso che possiamo essere anche noi candidati per lo scudetto. Ma attenzione, perchè tra il primo e il quarto-quinto posto potrebbero esserci solo una manciata di punti di differenza.


Il Milan vince le gare con semplicità e facilità estrema.
Basta vedere le ultime 8, 1 gol subito 21 fatti molte gare chiuse alla mezz’ora.
Le altre ad oggi sono dietro e il Milan potrebbe anche scappare.

Per me è lotta Milan-Inter.

Spero in un bel campionato avvincente. Per me il movimento ne ha bisogno, almeno 1/3 di persone che 10 fa erano accanite oggi non seguono praticamente più.


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Devono verificarsi una serie di eventi.
Bisogna vedere quanto andremo avanti in Champions in primis. In secundis le rivali: non vedo nessuna "schiacciasassi", ma non é ancora detto..
Soprattutto passerà tutto dalla crescita dei nostri giocatori: Tomori é veramente così forte? A questi livelli é uno dei 2-3 centrali migliori del campionato! Tonali si sta drogando? Kjaer e Ibra reggeranno fisicamente tutta la stagione? Leao si é deciso a diventare un giocatore di calcio? Calabria é il titolare indiscusso al prossimo mondiale o sta overperformando? Diaz dieci gol li fa? Saelemaeker continuerà a migliorare o si specializzerà nel deridere gli allenatori avversari? Se le risposte alla maggior parte di queste domande saranno positive, allora ce la giochiamo. Con CR7 ancora in Serie A neanche mi sfiorerebbe il pensiero...


----------



## sacchino (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


Secondo me le % sono ad ora: 20 Milan, 25 Inter, 15 Napoli Roma e Juve e 5 Lazio e Atalanta


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2021)

La cosa positiva di tutta questa faccenda è che ci sono margini di crescita secondo me enormi.

Maignan in realtà deve ancora prendere confidenza con il campionato, 26 anni, può migliorare.
Calabria, 24 anni, può migliorare anche lui.
Theo è da sgrossare parecchio ancora, specie in certi aspetti di atteggiamento e concentrazione.
Tomori sicuramente è uno che può trarre ulteriore giovamento dalla tattica.
Romagnoli se si mette in testa che deve darsi da fare e migliorare, può tornare utile. Per la prima volta l'ho visto andare a marcare a centrocampo in Tomori-style.
Tonali, che dire, andiamoci cauti.
Bennacer deve addirittura tornare sui suoi standards, 23 anni, un ragazzino.
Krunic sembra migliorato, magari può fare ancora qualche step.
Bakayoko credo che farà il solito percorso della prima volta, ci vuole tempo.
Leao, se si sistema di testa, potrebbe essere veramente devastante. Speriamo.
Florenzi ancora deve entare nei meccanismi.
Saelemaekers, parliamo pur sempre di un classe '99.
Diaz sembra in crescita.
Giroud sembra uno intelligente, tosto e servizievole, e secondo me tante cose le deve ancora far vedere.

Ovviamente non possono andare tutte a segno queste considerazioni, anzi qualcuno magari potrebbe pure peggiorare. Poi ci sono imprevisti, infortuni, cristi e madonne, certo.

Ma se ci gira bene abbiamo un impianto notevole, ed è tutto successo in poco meno di due anni.

E ancora dobbiamo scoprire Messias, Pellegri, Ballo-Tourè-Telli, e verificare Daniel Maldini. E anno prossimo abbiamo già la carta Adli che sembra buono, e poi forse Pobega torna finalmente da arruolabile. Altri rincalzi come Gabbia e Kalulu a me sembrano veramente ottimi. Abbiamo vari giocatori sparsi a giro, tipo il centrale Michelis in Olanda e Brescianini e Colombo in un prestito da sperare costruttivo.

Unica nota negativa il rinnovo di KKK. Vediamo se sarà una nota amara.

Se ripenso a due anni fa, a Suso, Biglia, Fiorello Rodriguez (e altri), mi prendono gli svenimenti.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La cosa positiva di tutta questa faccenda è che ci sono margini di crescita secondo me enormi.
> 
> Maignan in realtà deve ancora prendere confidenza con il campionato, 26 anni, può migliorare.
> Calabria, 24 anni, può migliorare anche lui.
> ...


Abbiamo obbiettivamente una squadra molto futuribile.
Ma davvero molto.
Ci manca un centravanti ( che mica è poco), ma la squadra c'è.

A me preoccupa più la fatica a tenerci i giocatori, questa cosa mi manda ai pazzi.

Molti di dicono "pazienza, li sostituiremo".

Ok, prendiamo la migliore delle ipotesi: Va via Tizio, troviamo Caio che non lo fa rimpiangere a quattro spicci.
Una persona normale direbbe: bene cosi.

Io invece la vedo al contrario: 
1) Non sempre perdendo Tizio sei sicuro che Caio renda uguale
2) Per la società TORNEREMO agli antichi fasti; bene, per farlo non solo devi tenere Tizio, ma pure aggiungere Caio.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbiamo obbiettivamente una squadra molto futuribile.
> Ma davvero molto.
> Ci manca un centravanti ( che mica è poco), ma la squadra c'è.
> 
> ...



Codesto aspetto è una spada di Damocle che avremo sempre, almeno con questa proprietà. Non ci possiamo fare niente e non pensiamoci, che è meglio.

Ma sul migliorare i giocatori e status di gioco possiamo fare qualcosa.

Non possono tenerci all'infinito. Può anche darsi che i tempi siano vicini ad essere maturi. A quanto dicono tutti il club sembra prossimo ad una certa pulizia. Manca lo stadio e poi chissà.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Codesto aspetto è una spada di Damocle che avremo sempre, almeno con questa proprietà. Non ci possiamo fare niente e non pensiamoci, che è meglio.
> 
> Ma sul migliorare i giocatori e status di gioco possiamo fare qualcosa.
> 
> Non possono tenerci all'infinito. Può anche darsi che i tempi siano vicini ad essere maturi. A quanto dicono tutti il club sembra prossimo ad una certa pulizia. Manca lo stadio e poi chissà.


Solitamente non penso mai al post-Elliot, lo reputo inutile in quanto potrebbe accadere veramente di tutto, quindi inutile tormentarsi.

Ma per la prima volta l' altro giorno ci ho pensato: Le cose sembrano finalmente raddrizzarsi, come scritto sopra, squadra giovane e forte ecc ecc... abbiamo una parvenza di quadra insomma.

Bene, ci manca solo, che il prossimo acquirente del Milan arrivi e smobiliti tutto ( purtroppo quando arriva qualcuno difficilmente si sposa con l' attuale dirigenza, parlo di Maldini e Massara)

Comunque va beh, vedremo. Non credo sia uno scenario vicinissimo.


----------



## Wetter (13 Settembre 2021)

Secondo me siamo da scudetto, nel senso che lotteremo fino alla fine per il titolo.
Vediamola sotto questo punto di vista: A che quota punti sarà assegnato lo scudetto quest'anno?
Ad oggi direi tra gli 82 e gli 85 punti. Non c'è una squadra capace di fare i 90 e passa punti di Conte l'anno scorso.
Se nella passata stagione abbiamo fatto 79 punti, quest'anno potremmo farne 3-4 in più, il che vuol dire che saremo in corsa....


----------



## Saelemaekers (13 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbiamo obbiettivamente una squadra molto futuribile.
> Ma davvero molto.
> Ci manca un centravanti ( che mica è poco), ma la squadra c'è.
> 
> ...


Ecco, bravo. La Roma, a forza di cessioni eccellenti, si è sfaldata ed è passata da una Champions praticamente certa alla Conference League. Una volta che cedi Szczesny ti può andar bene con Allison, ma possono arrivare anche gli Olsen e i Pau Lopez di turno.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Ecco, bravo. La Roma, a forza di cessioni eccellenti, si è sfaldata ed è passata da una Champions praticamente certa alla Conference League. Una volta che cedi Szczesny ti può andar bene con Allison, ma possono arrivare anche gli Olsen e i Pau Lopez di turno.


Quello che cerco sempre di dire.
Ma pare che va benissimo perdere chiunque, tanto lo sostiuiremo con qualcuno.

Boh, mi sa che la nostra attitudine a vincere è ormai totalmente arrugginita.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Solitamente non penso mai al post-Elliot, lo reputo inutile in quanto potrebbe accadere veramente di tutto, quindi inutile tormentarsi.
> 
> Ma per la prima volta l' altro giorno ci ho pensato: Le cose sembrano finalmente raddrizzarsi, come scritto sopra, squadra giovane e forte ecc ecc... abbiamo una parvenza di quadra insomma.
> 
> ...



Siamo in fase transitoria ancora.

Non ti preoccupare che se c'è una fazione che ributta la mentalità mediocre, mi ci butto a capofitto. Poi inutile combattere contro i mulini a vento sbraitando casualmente per farsi il sangue amaro. Se ad esempio Kessie non rinnova, che posso fare oltre a manifestare disappunto.

Per la questione della dirigenza, siamo il Milan. Chi eventualmente compra il Milan compra anche Maldini (e Baresi), è compreso nel pacchetto. Solo un pazzo compra il Milan e sega Maldini, che mi sembra stia dando lustro alla categoria dei mendicanti.

Poi sulle tempistiche vicinissime vediamo, si parla di quanti di tempo di stagioni intere chiaramente. Ormai minimo andiamo al 2022/2023.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Novembre 2021)

Riuppo il topic e vi chiedo:
Vi viene in mente uno scudetto vinto senza che gli attaccanti abbiano segnato una 20ina di goal ?
L'anno scorso Ibra ne ha fatti 15, ma molte sono doppiette mal distribuite. Quest'anno la vedo dura..


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Riuppo il topic e vi chiedo:
> Vi viene in mente uno scudetto vinto senza che gli attaccanti abbiano segnato una 20ina di goal ?
> L'anno scorso Ibra ne ha fatti 15, ma molte sono doppiette mal distribuite. Quest'anno la vedo dura..


Si, sempre noi con Allegri.

Pero' avevamo Pato e Robinho, non Pellegri!


----------



## Swaitak (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, sempre noi con Allegri.
> 
> Pero' avevamo Pato e Robinho, non Pellegri!


esattamente Ibra, Pato Robinho 14 a testa.
Togliamone uno e mettiamo Salamella, e gia ne perdiamo 14 su 42


----------



## kekkopot (29 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Riuppo il topic e vi chiedo:
> Vi viene in mente uno scudetto vinto senza che gli attaccanti abbiano segnato una 20ina di goal ?
> L'anno scorso Ibra ne ha fatti 15, ma molte sono doppiette mal distribuite. Quest'anno la vedo dura..


Il dato che mi preccupa di più sono i gol subiti. Dietro siamo uno scolapasta…
E con una difesa cosi in Italia non si vince


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2021)

Per quanto visto fino ad ora si, siamo da scudetto e non siamo peggio delle altre..al solito ci facciamo male da soli quando no serve..non dico vincerle tutte, ma almeno 2 punti farli con Fiorentina e Sassuolo non era male..


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Novembre 2021)

con i giusti innesti nel mercato invernale secondo me si.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Novembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente con un grande mercato lo saremmo stati perché Inter e juve si sono indebolite.
> Ma avremmo dovuto fare due grandi colpi in avanti (trequartista ed esterno dx)
> Al momento bisogna stare sereni come l'anno scorso. Se poi si presenta l'occasione di lottare nelle ultime giornate per il primo posto lo faremo.
> Ma non siamo ancora da scudetto


Ribadisco il mio pensiero, ne sono ancora più convinto. 
Questo Milan non è da scudetto, lo avrebbe potuto essere con un bel mercato estivo, ma ad oggi non lo siamo (nonostante la buona posizione in classifica). 
A rafforzare i tre davanti è arrivato solo Messias, troppo, troppo poco. E i numeri lo dimostrano. Quanti gol sono arrivati dalle ali destre? 
In più il duo Giroud-Pellegri si sta dimostrando non vincente. Dovevamo prendere un vice Ibra e ne abbiamo presi due che quasi quasi stanno messi peggio fisicamente. 
Inoltre c'è la questione Kessie, il quale andava venduto e sostituito in estate. Ora ne stiamo pagando i danni con un giocatore che non vale nemmeno la metà di quello dello scorso anno. 
Per non parlare dello staff atletico/tipologia di carichi di allenamento o come volete chiamarlo. Infortuni a destra e a manca. Si diceva che corriamo come dei pazzi, ma poi vai a vedere i km percorsi per partita e siamo tra le ultime squadre... 

La squadra mi è sembrata poche volte essere una squadra in grado di vincere lo scudetto. Si inceppa troppe volte. Ricordo primi tempi buttati via senza tirare neanche in porta, ricordo una partita oscena contro il Bologna in cui non riuscivamo a ribaltare una partita 11vs9 e nelle ultime due partite abbiamo fatto una miriade di errori colossali. 
Una squadra che vince lo scudetto secondo me deve essere più continua. E parlo dal punto di vista del gioco eh, non dei risultati. 
Continuo a vedere l'Inter (anche quando era a -7 punti) davanti a noi. Il Napoli non lo so, l'ho visto poche volte, ma di sicuro ha nella difesa un elemento fondamentale per arrivare in fondo. 7 gol subiti contro i nostri 18. Difficilmente una squadra arriva prima nel campionato italiano subendo così tanto


----------



## Davidoff (29 Novembre 2021)

Assolutamente no, una squadra per vincere lo scudetto deve avere in primis mentalità e solidità, due cose che noi abbiamo solo a intermittenza. Il Milan di Pioli per fare risultato deve andare sempre a mille, non appena cala l'intensità vengono a galla i limiti di molti giocatori, specialmente quando giocano due o più panchinari.
Il mercato estivo è stato di fatto inesistente, abbiamo preso solo tappabuchi ed evitato investimenti importanti dove servivano, i maledetti centravanti ed esterno, oltre a un vice-Diaz. 
Ciliegina sulla torta gli infortuni, se continuiamo a questi ritmi sarà dura anche arrivare quarti.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Novembre 2021)

Inter Napoli e Atalanta alla lunga faranno un campionato a parte. Ci sono superiori anni luce, sotto tutti gli aspetti. Sicuramente la juventus risalirà e cercheranno in tutti i modi di spingerla in Champions, e poi ci sono le romane, che restano avversari tosti. L'obiettivo è il quarto posto, e ci sarà da soffrire fino all'ultima giornata.
L'unica soluzione sarebbe fare un bel mercato a gennaio, ma già l'anno scorso hanno dimostrato quanto ci tengano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Novembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Inter Napoli e Atalanta alla lunga faranno un campionato a parte. Ci sono superiori anni luce, sotto tutti gli aspetti. Sicuramente la juventus risalirà e cercheranno in tutti i modi di spingerla in Champions, e poi ci sono le romane, che restano avversari tosti. L'obiettivo è il quarto posto, e ci sarà da soffrire fino all'ultima giornata.
> L'unica soluzione sarebbe fare un bel mercato a gennaio, ma già l'anno scorso hanno dimostrato quanto ci tengano.


Ma cosa stai dicendo...addirittura anni luce


----------



## marcokaka (29 Novembre 2021)

Per me non lo é, ma semplicemente perché non ha una rosa abbastanza lunga. Provate a pensare solo alle alternative di Maignan, Tomori e Theo quando uno di questi si infortunia.
Un altro dato su cui riflettere è il seguente: abbiamo (inclusa la partita di ieri) 4 partite in 10 giorni, e pretendiamo di farle con un unico centravanti di 40 anni. (Pellegri, non me la sento di considerarlo un'alternativa valida in serie A).
L'inter, forse meno spettacolare, è comunque più solida, ha una rosa più lunga e giocatori fisicamente integri o che hanno avuto in passato pochissimi problemi fisici.


----------



## marcokaka (29 Novembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Inter Napoli e Atalanta alla lunga faranno un campionato a parte. Ci sono superiori anni luce, sotto tutti gli aspetti. Sicuramente la juventus risalirà e cercheranno in tutti i modi di spingerla in Champions, e poi ci sono le romane, che restano avversari tosti. L'obiettivo è il quarto posto, e ci sarà da soffrire fino all'ultima giornata.
> L'unica soluzione sarebbe fare un bel mercato a gennaio, ma già l'anno scorso hanno dimostrato quanto ci tengano.



Non credo ci sia superiore l'atalanta, soprattutto alla luce dell'ultima annata e l'attuale (per ora). Col Napoli penso che siamo bene o male sullo stesso livello. L'inter la vedo invece più forte e solida nel complesso.


----------



## kipstar (29 Novembre 2021)

non credo. non siamo ancora pronti. la partita con il Sassuolo è lì che parla da sola e ti dà la risposta....


----------



## kekkopot (12 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo arrivati a metà stagione e possiamo effettuare una prima analisi della stagione.
A mio parere? non siamo pronti per lo scudetto...


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Dicembre 2021)

È palese da Fiorentina-Milan che non abbiamo le qualità tecniche e mentali per vincere lo scudetto, c'è stata la conferma contro il Sassuolo.

Bisogna provarci e magari lo porteremo a casa, questo Milan ci ha smentito tutti già l'anno scorso, ce la giocheremo negli scontri diretti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non siamo assolutamente da scudetto, ma possiamo tranquillamente arrivare in Champions, sperando di non cannare il mercato come quest'estate.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Dicembre 2021)

No,nel modo più assoluto*,*ringraziamo che attualmente i gobbi sono dietro,ma pensate un pó se dobbiamo pure guardare la florentia viola,perché dobbiamo guardarla eccome.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Dicembre 2021)

Certo che si passa dalle stelle alle stalle su questo forum. Ora si vuole la testa di Pioli (che non entusiasma nemmeno me, ma i risultati per ora gli danno ragione).
È uscito dalla Champions, ma aveva un girone complicato ed era la prima volta che i ragazzi (bisogna ricordare l’età media della squadra?) affrontavano questa competizione. Si poteva fare di più ovviamente, ma si spera che dagli errori imparino qualcosa. 
Lato campionato, gli scontri diretti li hanno vinti tutti a parte Juve e Inter. La media dopo Udinese è di 2,29 punti a partita, proiezione a 87 a fine campionato. Squadra falcidiata dagli infortuni, eppure sono ancora lì (e questo sicuramente è un punto su cui lavorare. Ogni piccola cosa stanno fuori oltre un mese, guardate Calabria). Per lo scudetto può lottare, ora però la squadra è in un periodo negativo per una serie di fattori. Ma non è tutto da buttare, o quantomeno non ancora.


----------



## Mika (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Certo che si passa dalle stelle alle stalle su questo forum. Ora si vuole la testa di Pioli (che non entusiasma nemmeno me, ma i risultati per ora gli danno ragione).
> È uscito dalla Champions, ma aveva un girone complicato ed era la prima volta che i ragazzi (bisogna ricordare l’età media della squadra?) affrontavano questa competizione. Si poteva fare di più ovviamente, ma si spera che dagli errori imparino qualcosa.
> Lato campionato, gli scontri diretti li hanno vinti tutti a parte Juve e Inter. La media dopo Udinese è di 2,29 punti a partita, proiezione a 87 a fine campionato. Squadra falcidiata dagli infortuni, eppure sono ancora lì (e questo sicuramente è un punto su cui lavorare. Ogni piccola cosa stanno fuori oltre un mese, guardate Calabria). Per lo scudetto può lottare, ora però la squadra è in un periodo negativo per una serie di fattori. Ma non è tutto da buttare, o quantomeno non ancora.


Qui dentro alcuni vogliono che il Milan vinca 50 pertite su 50 all'anno. Ne vinciamo 10 di fila ma alla prima sconfitta dimenticano le dieci di fila, la classifica e vanno giù di "smaronamenti" penso che avrebbero voluto la testa di Capello dopo la sconfitta contro il Parma avvenuta dopo non aver mai perso per un campionato e mezzo.

Chi vuole lo scudetto non ha il senso della realtà: questa squadra non è da scudetto, chi lo crede è un illuso. Ma penso sia solo rosicamento perché l'Inter prenderà la seconda stella prima di noi.


----------



## kipstar (12 Dicembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non credo. non siamo ancora pronti. la partita con il Sassuolo è lì che parla da sola e ti dà la risposta....


non credo no nsiamo ancora pronti. la partita di udine è lì che parla da sola e ti da la risposta.
quando in emergenza o per rotazione o per stato di forma non saremo costretti a schierare contemporaneamente Alexxis e Rade.....ma ci saranno altri 2 come alternative allora magari.....


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo da quarto posto.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ci credevo fortemente, ma ieri la partita è stata mortificante.

Abbiamo capito che 2 squadra come Fio e Sas che ci hanno braccato a pressato a tutto campo ci hanno messo in grave difficoltà, ma che anche con l'Udinese. Che giocava un calcio totalmente diverso, con 11 giocatori dietro linea della palla ci ha messo in saccoccia.

Qui continuiamo a prendercela con i singoli giocatori, ma quando tutti vanno sotto il proprio limite, ce un problema tattico non risolto.

Perché non provare un semplice 4-4-2 ?


----------



## Love (12 Dicembre 2021)

senza infortuni si....


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci credevo fortemente, ma ieri la partita è stata mortificante.
> 
> Abbiamo capito che 2 squadra come Fio e Sas che ci hanno braccato a pressato a tutto campo ci hanno messo in grave difficoltà, ma che anche con l'Udinese. Che giocava un calcio totalmente diverso, con 11 giocatori dietro linea della palla ci ha messo in saccoccia.
> 
> ...


Con l'uscita di calha abbiamo cambiato modulo e modo di giocare.
Sarebbe anche ora che qualcuno lo facesse notare e , bada, non sto rimpiangendo il turco.

Lo scorso anno giocavamo col 4-2-3-1 con calha che era una sorta di vertice alto del triangolo di centrocampo, giocava si tra le linee ma si abbassava pure per dettare una linea di passaggio in più in uscita e nel primo giro-palla.
Con la sua uscita e la 'promozione' di diaz a titolare il nostro modo di giocare è ovviamente cambiato perchè diaz si abbassa poco e gli riesce pure poco perchè non rientra nelle sue carattetistiche.

Questo porta i nostri mediani spesso a 'rompere' la linea e a portarli a giocare uno davanti l'altro e non uno di fianco all'altro.
Risultato?
Perdiamo nella prima impostazione, nelle linee di passaggio , nella chiusura centrale.
Bennacer , in particolare, non è adatto a questo tipo di gioco e infatti ha perso il posto oppure quando gioca sfodera prestazioni horror come ieri.

Calha andava sostituito ma dirigenza e proprietà vogliono fare tutto in economia.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Qui dentro alcuni vogliono che il Milan vinca 50 pertite su 50 all'anno. Ne vinciamo 10 di fila ma alla prima sconfitta dimenticano le dieci di fila, la classifica e vanno giù di "smaronamenti" penso che avrebbero voluto la testa di Capello dopo la sconfitta contro il Parma avvenuta dopo non aver mai perso per un campionato e mezzo.
> 
> Chi vuole lo scudetto non ha il senso della realtà: questa squadra non è da scudetto, chi lo crede è un illuso. Ma penso sia solo rosicamento perché l'Inter prenderà la seconda stella prima di noi.


Sicuramente il Milan non è favorito per lo scudetto, anche per i continui infortuni dei titolari. Ma ad oggi è in corsa, per cui ci può provare. E se vincesse sarebbe un ottimo risultato oltre le aspettative. 
Per tornare ad essere stabilmente competitivi in Italia ed Europa, è necessario continuare ad arrivare nelle prime 4. Quello che viene in più, tanto meglio.


----------



## Mika (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sicuramente il Milan non è favorito per lo scudetto, anche per i continui infortuni dei titolari. Ma ad oggi è in corsa, per cui ci può provare. E se vincesse sarebbe un ottimo risultato oltre le aspettative.
> Per tornare ad essere stabilmente competitivi in Italia ed Europa, è necessario continuare ad arrivare nelle prime 4. Quello che viene in più, tanto meglio.


Concordo, ma siccome non lo vinceremo a fine anno qui dentro pioveranno insulti a:

-Maldini
-Massara
-Gazidis
-Pioli
-Giocatori


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con l'uscita di calha abbiamo cambiato modulo e modo di giocare.
> Sarebbe anche ora che qualcuno lo facesse notare e , bada, non sto rimpiangendo il turco.
> 
> Lo scorso anno giocavamo col 4-2-3-1 con calha che era una sorta di vertice alto del triangolo di centrocampo, giocava si tra le linee ma si abbassava pure per dettare una linea di passaggio in più in uscita e nel primo giro-palla.
> ...


Si in parte hai ragione, ma non è solo un problema del turco.

Sono convinto che il modulo che non funziona più, le sconfitte con Fio è Sas e la quasi sconfitta di ieri sono stati completamente diversi, 2 squadre alte e aggressiva e 1 rintanata nella propria area, in entrambi i casi siamo stati disastrosi.

La squadra è lunga e larga e questo dipende principalmente di avere 2 soli centrocampisti.

Siamo lenti, orizzontali, con zero verticalità verticalità, e lasciamo la difesa scoperta con questo fatto che un centrocampista si abbassi e in automatico i 2 centrali si allargano lasciando la parte centrale davanti Maignan completamente scoperta.

Ma le cose che non vanno sono molteplici, non è uno solo, stiamo facendo esattamente come l'anno scorso.

Guarda come tiriamo le punizioni, ieri con gente di 1,90 ci ostinavamo a mandare la palla a cercare l'uomo, quando invece la palla si doveva mettere fra portiere e avversari e lì gli uomini devono andare a cercarla. Non ce nulla che va nulla, e chi un Po di calcio mastica lo aveva già capito da un Po, ma per gli altri tutto bene. Siamo primi dicevano.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si in parte hai ragione, ma non è solo un problema del turco.
> 
> Sono convinto che il modulo che non funziona più, le sconfitte con Fio è Sas e la quasi sconfitta di ieri sono stati completamente diversi, 2 squadre alte e aggressiva e 1 rintanata nella propria area, in entrambi i casi siamo stati disastrosi.
> 
> ...


Ti ripeto : calha era il terzo centrocampista seppur posizionato qualche metro davanti i due mediani.
Se levi il turco e metti diaz ti cambia tutto.
Calha era un tuttocampista e andava sostituito con un profilo simile.

Abbiamo cambiato modo di giocare e in pochi se ne sono accorti.
E guarda che non rimpiango affatto il turco, giusto per capirci.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Qui dentro alcuni vogliono che il Milan vinca 50 pertite su 50 all'anno. Ne vinciamo 10 di fila ma alla prima sconfitta dimenticano le dieci di fila, la classifica e vanno giù di "smaronamenti" penso che avrebbero voluto la testa di Capello dopo la sconfitta contro il Parma avvenuta dopo non aver mai perso per un campionato e mezzo.
> 
> Chi vuole lo scudetto non ha il senso della realtà: questa squadra non è da scudetto, chi lo crede è un illuso. Ma penso sia solo rosicamento perché l'Inter prenderà la seconda stella prima di noi.


ma l'assurdità è che quelli che si lamentano del fato che il milan non le stia vincendo tutte sono anche quelli che in estate non perdevano occasione per ribadire che eravamo piu scarsi della juve perche la juve un anno sbaglia l'allenatore due anni no e infatti avevano preso allegri, piu scarsi del napoli perche aveva preso il sommo spalletti, piu scarsi della roma perche gli americani della roma sono piu ambiziosi e infatti avevano ingaggiato mou, eravamo pure piu scarsi della lazio perche la lazio aveva preso sarri. Per coerenza logica se in estate eravamo piu scarsi di juve, inter, napoli, roma, lazio e atalanta non si puo chiedere che il milan oggi sia una schiaccia sassi e che ammazzi il campionato gia a dicembre, anzi dovrebbero essere piacevolmente sopresi visto che stiamo facendo meglio di molte delle squadre citate.


----------



## sunburn (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si in parte hai ragione, ma non è solo un problema del turco.
> 
> Sono convinto che il modulo che non funziona più, le sconfitte con Fio è Sas e la quasi sconfitta di ieri sono stati completamente diversi, 2 squadre alte e aggressiva e 1 rintanata nella propria area, in entrambi i casi siamo stati disastrosi.
> 
> ...


Siamo ancora primi, eh(mal che vada, dopo oggi secondi). Secondo miglior attacco e quarta miglior difesa. Dei 19 gol presi, 7 li abbiamo beccati nelle due sciagurate partite con Sassuolo e Fiorentina.
Siamo in una periodo di appannamento rispetto all’inizio, ma complessivamente in linea con la scorsa stagione(abbiamo un punto in meno). 
Il tempo ci dirà se sia una transitoria crisi fisiologica o se il progetto-Pioli sia al capolinea. Al momento, però, i funerali mi sembrano decisamente prematuri e fuori luogo.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto : calha era il terzo centrocampista seppur posizionato qualche metro davanti i due mediani.
> Se levi il turco e metti diaz ti cambia tutto.
> Calha era un tuttocampista e andava sostituito con un profilo simile.
> 
> ...


Si, ma abbiamo fatto bene anche senza il turco.

A me hanno insegnato che quello che va bene oggi non necessariamente deve andare bene anche domani.

Ci hanno preso le contromisure è noi abbiamo continuato a fare le stesse cose, e questo non va bene.

Ti sei accorto che tutti stanno andando sotto il proprio standard? I miei vecchi allenatori dicevano che quando giocano male il problema non può essere nei singoli.ma trova d'accordo.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si, ma abbiamo fatto bene anche senza il turco.
> 
> A me hanno insegnato che quello che va bene oggi non necessariamente deve andare bene anche domani.
> 
> ...


Stiamo subendo troppi gol e li subiamo per nostri errori tecnici gravissimi.
Tutto ciò è intollerabile.
Prendere gol sul nostro possesso vuol dire che perdiamo palla dove, come e quando non dovremmo perderla.
Il 'dove' indica i ridossi della nostra area, il 'come' indica sbagliando gesti tecnici e scelte, il 'quando' indica che quando la perdiamo siamo poi impossibilitati al recupero.
Il milan si è involuto tecnicamente.

Difficile parlare di bel gioco se poi si sbaglia l'abc.
E' come buttare giù la divina commedia sbagliando poi doppie , e con l'accento e a con la h.
Un fenomeno fake.

Stiamo giocando da cani.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2021)

Sempre detto che non siamo in grado di fare le nozze con i ficchi secchi. 

Ripeto non siamo una squadra di Bidoni assoluti. Ma nemmeno i fenomeni che tutti si aspettano. Sapete la differenza tra una squadra di campioni ed una di giocatori normali? I campioni non sbagliano quasi mai e sono costanti. Punto. 

Bisognerebbe fare un'applauso a questi giocatori, allenatore e dirigenza che ci hanno regalato negli ultimi due anni la "speranza" di vincere lo scudetto. Hanno dato tutti il massimo , hanno raggiunto il loro massimo. Altro non si può chiedere. Bisogna accettare questo fatto.

Se vuoi fare il salto devi tirare fuori i soldi e prendere 3 pedine fondamentali. Trequartista, punta ed esterno ma servono i soldi ed Eddiot non frega nulla di vincere . Ma noi ringraziamoli che pagano gli stipendi e ripianano i bilanci e ci scanniamo contro Maldini e la squadra. Che per carità, di errori ne hanno fatti, ma di fatto stiamo rispettato le aspettative ovvero centrare la qualificazione in CL.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora primi, eh(mal che vada, dopo oggi secondi). Secondo miglior attacco e quarta miglior difesa. Dei 19 gol presi, 7 li abbiamo beccati nelle due sciagurate partite con Sassuolo e Fiorentina.
> Siamo in una periodo di appannamento rispetto all’inizio, ma complessivamente in linea con la scorsa stagione(abbiamo un punto in meno).
> Il tempo ci dirà se sia una transitoria crisi fisiologica o se il progetto-Pioli sia al capolinea. Al momento, però, i funerali mi sembrano decisamente prematuri e fuori luogo.


Scusa ma non è il mio modo di pensare, sarebbe il caso di guardare la malattia prima che diventa morte, perché poi il funerale lo facciamo di sicuro, l'anno scorso ce ne siamo accorti.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...



Io resto fedele a quanto scritto ad agosto. Per me, il grande limite è Pioli. 

Per il resto, con un'Inter che perso il miglior allenatore italiano ed ha venduto pure le coppe e una delle Juve peggiori degli ultimi 30 anni, è davvero impossibile non giocarsela e non crederci. Vedremo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Io resto fedele a quanto scritto ad agosto. Per me, il grande limite è Pioli.
> 
> Per il resto, con un'Inter che perso il miglior allenatore italiano ed ha venduto pure le coppe e una delle Juve peggiori degli ultimi 30 anni, è davvero impossibile non giocarsela e non crederci. Vedremo.


il limite sarà Pioli, però la rosa è nettamente inferiore ad almeno tre altre squadre (juve, napoli, inter) e riesce a stargli alla pari e quasi sopra. Secondo me è l'uomo giusto al posto giusto. E ve ne accorgerete quando verrà sostituito (a meno che il milan non appronti una rosa da Sarri, da Spalletti o da Allegri, ma non credo). Se avessimo altre ambizioni e altra rosa, sicuramente c'è in giro di meglio.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (12 Dicembre 2021)

Equilibrio, equilibrio, equilibrio. Bisogna avere equilibrio per giudicare questa squadra. Darei un braccio per averli tutti sani a gennaio, facendo almeno 4 punti tra Napoli ed Empoli. Con tutti i giocatori sani e qualche infortunio per le altre vinciamo noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non cambio idea nel primo momento difficile della stagione.

Lotteremo per lo scudetto fino alla fine. Questa stagione la lotta è apertissima e si vincerà punto a punto.

Ieri pareggio prezioso. Quando stai male e non riesci a vincere, bisogna non perdere. 

Ora ci aspettano due partite difficilissime prima di recuperare diversi giocatori e giocarci il vantaggio non piccolo di non giocare le coppe europee a primavera.

Lo dico e lo ridico, chi pensa che si possa vincere uno scudetto in ciabatte gioca troppo alla play per me. È e sarà una battaglia fino alla fine.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma l'assurdità è che quelli che si lamentano del fato che il milan non le stia vincendo tutte sono anche quelli che in estate non perdevano occasione per ribadire che eravamo piu scarsi della juve perche la juve un anno sbaglia l'allenatore due anni no e infatti avevano preso allegri, piu scarsi del napoli perche aveva preso il sommo spalletti, piu scarsi della roma perche gli americani della roma sono piu ambiziosi e infatti avevano ingaggiato mou, eravamo pure piu scarsi della lazio perche la lazio aveva preso sarri. Per coerenza logica se in estate eravamo piu scarsi di juve, inter, napoli, roma, lazio e atalanta non si puo chiedere che il milan oggi sia una schiaccia sassi e che ammazzi il campionato gia a dicembre, anzi dovrebbero essere piacevolmente sopresi visto che stiamo facendo meglio di molte delle squadre citate.


Parole sante da incidere nella pietra.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma l'assurdità è che quelli che si lamentano del fato che il milan non le stia vincendo tutte sono anche quelli che in estate non perdevano occasione per ribadire che eravamo piu scarsi della juve perche la juve un anno sbaglia l'allenatore due anni no e infatti avevano preso allegri, piu scarsi del napoli perche aveva preso il sommo spalletti, piu scarsi della roma perche gli americani della roma sono piu ambiziosi e infatti avevano ingaggiato mou, eravamo pure piu scarsi della lazio perche la lazio aveva preso sarri. Per coerenza logica se in estate eravamo piu scarsi di juve, inter, napoli, roma, lazio e atalanta non si puo chiedere che il milan oggi sia una schiaccia sassi e che ammazzi il campionato gia a dicembre, anzi dovrebbero essere piacevolmente sopresi visto che stiamo facendo meglio di molte delle squadre citate.


"siamo da sesto, settimo posto. Ah no. Siamo delle m.de perchè non vinciamo lo scudetto. Anzi è inutile vincere lo scudetto se poi andiamo in CL a fare figure di cacca" e così in loop.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Dicembre 2021)

Io ho l’impressione che l’Inter sia nettamente la più forte, e non di poco. Mi sbaglierò.

Con Atalanta e Napoli sul lungo periodo puoi giocartela, giocando loro tra l’altro le coppe al giovedì, sopratutto con il Napoli che avrà assenti i big ancora qualche settimana. 
La Juve mi preoccupa sempre, se a gennaio buttano dentro due pedine giuste (di cui un attaccante, si parla di Martial) può risalire anche perché a livello di giocatori li ha (dybala cuadrado chiesa kulusevski ecc) manca totalmente di un gioco e di amalgama tattica.

Ergo secondo me per lo scudetto non riusciremo a lottare con l’Inter (spero di sbagliarmi!) e per gli altri 3 posti champions siamo in corsa ma attenzione al mercato di gennaio della Juve prima di darlo per scontati.


----------



## Giofa (12 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> "siamo da sesto, settimo posto. Ah no. Siamo delle m.de perchè non vinciamo lo scudetto. Anzi è inutile vincere lo scudetto se poi andiamo in CL a fare figure di cacca" e così in loop.


Non dimenticare che ci siamo abituati alla mediocrità quando il Milan deve essere quello dei tre olandesi e dei palloni d’oro in panchina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

La partita scandalosa di ieri è dedicata a tutti gli ottimisti cronici e a tutti quelli che desideravano uscire subito dalla CL (e dall'Europa league) per andare a vincere il campionato.
La prestazione di ieri è tutta per voi,godetevela


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stiamo subendo troppi gol e li subiamo per nostri errori tecnici gravissimi.
> Tutto ciò è intollerabile.
> Prendere gol sul nostro possesso vuol dire che perdiamo palla dove, come e quando non dovremmo perderla.
> Il 'dove' indica i ridossi della nostra area, il 'come' indica sbagliando gesti tecnici e scelte, il 'quando' indica che quando la perdiamo siamo poi impossibilitati al recupero.
> ...



Giochiamo da cani.tu dici motivi tecnici io dico mottivi tattici dove poi succedono gli errori tecnici.


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

19 gol subiti.
Fiorentina- Milan 4-3
Milan- Sassuolo 1-3 
Udinese- Milan 1-1

Direi che la squadra al 99,99% non è da scudetto, ci può stare una sconfitta ma siamo entrati come l'anno scorso nel periodo buio. Da un potenziale +10 con vittoria nel derby a un -2 in circa 3 settimane.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (12 Dicembre 2021)

Probabilmente non siamo i favoriti per lo Scudetto, ma chiedo solo una cosa in ginocchio: non mi merito chi crede che anche un quarto posto possa essere messo a repentaglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo da cani.tu dici motivi tecnici io dico mottivi tattici dove poi succedono gli errori tecnici.


Tattica e tecnica vanno sempre a doppio filo perchè la spaziatura fa la tecnica e viceversa.


----------



## Giofa (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La partita scandalosa di ieri è dedicata a tutti gli ottimisti cronici e a tutti quelli che desideravano uscire subito dalla CL (e dall'Europa league) per andare a vincere il campionato.
> La prestazione di ieri è tutta per voi,godetevela


Ad oggi però siamo sullo stesso livello di Napoli e Inter, significa che se siamo stati mediocri noi lo sono state tutte. Poi le ultime gare hanno dato segnali preoccupanti, però in una stagione i cali sono normali. Gli ottimisti credono se ne possa uscire e che il vero Milan non sia questo, per i pessimisti saremo questi fino alla fine. 
noi non godiamo per queste gare, ma mi auguro che voi godiate quando invece il Milan vince e convince


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ad oggi però siamo sullo stesso livello di Napoli e Inter, significa che se siamo stati mediocri noi lo sono state tutte. Poi le ultime gare hanno dato segnali preoccupanti, però in una stagione i cali sono normali. Gli ottimisti credono se ne possa uscire e che il vero Milan non sia questo, per i pessimisti saremo questi fino alla fine.
> noi non godiamo per queste gare, ma mi auguro che voi godiate quando invece il Milan vince e convince



Fa rabbia vincere contro atalanta,lazio,roma,pareggiare con inter,juve e poi andare a fare figuracce con Fiorentina,Sassuolo e udinese.

Si,vero,siamo tutti li ,ma intanto abbiamo intrapreso lo stesso percorso dell'anno scorso : partenza a razzo e poi calata a picco. L'inter in 5 partite ci ha recuperato 8 punti. In 5 partite !
E oggi torneranno al comando dopo essere stati a -7 punti e aver rischiato (nel derby) di andare a -10.

Questo era l'anno buono per portare a casa lo scudetto,e lo sapete anche voi.
Ma rischiamo di buttare via tutto grazie al mercato indecente fatto in estate.


----------



## raducioiu (12 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Io resto fedele a quanto scritto ad agosto. Per me, il grande limite è Pioli.
> 
> Per il resto, con un'Inter che perso il miglior allenatore italiano ed ha venduto pure le coppe e una delle Juve peggiori degli ultimi 30 anni, è davvero impossibile non giocarsela e non crederci. Vedremo.



Con la rosa al completo o comunque senza ecatombi nello stesso reparto (come ieri dove in attacco mancavano Giroud, Leao, Rebic e Pellegri) potrei crederci, magari coprendo almeno la grave perdita di Kjaer (però con qualcuno di pari valore, non con un Caldara che in rosa prenderebbe al massimo il posto di Gabbia) e prendendo almeno una riserva per Theo Hernandez (Ballo-Touré non mi sembra pronto per ora).
Questo più che altro vedendo appunto la situazione delle altre. Diversamente se la situazione media degli infortunati è quella attuale per poterci provare secondo me serve rilevante intervento sul mercato a gennaio (un centrale difensivo affidabile per sostituire Kjaer, un attaccante di riserva integro per sostituire Pellegri, un terzino di riserva sinistro per sostituire Ballo-Touré, una buona ala magari in grado di giocare sia a dx che a sx se appunto a sx mancano sia Rebic che Leao spesso, un sostituto subito per Kessie se è svogliato, ...). 
In ogni caso come ho scritto ieri sarebbe un delitto non approfittarne nemmeno quest'anno.


----------



## Giofa (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fa rabbia vincere contro atalanta,lazio,roma,pareggiare con inter,juve e poi andare a fare figuracce con Fiorentina,Sassuolo e udinese.
> 
> Si,vero,siamo tutti li ,ma intanto abbiamo intrapreso lo stesso percorso dell'anno scorso : partenza a razzo e poi calata a picco. L'inter in 5 partite ci ha recuperato 8 punti. In 5 partite !
> E oggi torneranno al comando dopo essere stati a -7 punti e aver rischiato (nel derby) di andare a -10.
> ...


Ma sulla prima parte siamo (credo) tutti d’accordo, fa rabbia buttare punti con le piccole. Io credo che purtroppo quest’anno arriveremo ancora dietro l’Inter ma il gap si è ridotto. Si sarebbe sicuramente potuto fare di più in estate ma non è detto sarebbe bastato. Io vedo comunque un Milan in crescita e un Inter in calo (come trend da un paio d’anni), quindi se non sarà quest’anno sarà il prossimo, a quel punto ci guarderanno la targa per anni e anni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Didaco (12 Dicembre 2021)

La situazione è molto semplice. Siamo costantemente in emergenza per una serie infinita di infortuni. È normale che arrivati a metà stagione inizi a perdere punti.


----------



## koti (12 Dicembre 2021)

L'andamento dell'ultimo mese è preoccupante. L'Udinese nelle precedenti 13 partite aveva vinto una sola volta, 7 gol presi nelle ultime 2, abbiamo fatto il primo tiro in porta al 90esimo. Oltre le sconfitte con Fiorentina e Sassuolo in casa. Capisco le assenze ma non è giustificabile tutto ciò.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non la vedo per niente bene, da un mese a questa parte.


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2021)

ci sono troppi giocatori fuori forma, in primis Hernandez


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> L'andamento dell'ultimo mese è preoccupante. L'Udinese nelle precedenti 13 partite aveva vinto una sola volta, 7 gol presi nelle ultime 2, abbiamo fatto il primo tiro in porta al 90esimo. Oltre le sconfitte con Fiorentina e Sassuolo in casa. Capisco le assenze ma non è giustificabile tutto ciò.


Ma oggettivamente, con Theo e Diaz che sono distrutti dopo il COVID (il deficit fisico è di tutta evidenza), senza 3-4 titolari in attacco... ti aspettavi di vincere facile o di tirare spesso in porta? Genoa e Salernitana sono ben peggio dell'Udinese, ieri è stata la partita che mi aspettavo. E se continui a commettere errori di formazione e cappelle atomiche bella grazia il pareggio.
Deoulofeu-Beto sono più forti di Sale-l'attuale Diaz-Krunic. E' evidente per me.


----------



## sunburn (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non è il mio modo di pensare, sarebbe il caso di guardare la malattia prima che diventa morte, perché poi il funerale lo facciamo di sicuro, l'anno scorso ce ne siamo accorti.


Ma la malattia è nota. Per vincere il campionato bisogna fare dagli 85 punti a salire. Sulla carta noi siamo, over-performando, al massimo da 78-80 punti. Fine della questione.
L’obiettivo è arrivare tra le prime quattro. Se viene qualcosa di più, a maggio ci ritroveremo tutti in Duomo col bandierone.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Io ancora devo capire quale sia il vero Milan. Si parla di crisi, di periodo di affannamento, ma è già da almeno un mese che si va avanti così, tolte la vittoria di Madrid e le passeggiate con Genoa e Salernitana. E non dimentichiamo che anche prima c'erano state partite in cui avevamo raccolto i 3 punti pur giocando malissimo (Torino e Bologna).
L'anno scorso abbiamo portato a termine un girone d'andata straordinario, da scudetto. A gennaio abbiamo iniziato a perdere le prime partite, e si parlava di calo fisiologico. Questo calo è durato fino a maggio, mettendo a rischio persino l'ingresso in Champions. Oggi il calo sembra iniziato prima. 
Si continua a dare la colpa agli infortuni, e in parte è vero, ma è una condizione che perdura da un anno e mezzo, e non abbiamo motivo di pensare che dall'oggi al domani sparirà. Allora o si elimina il problema alla radice, trovando la causa degli infortuni muscolari e delle diagnosi iniziali spesso sbagliate, o si impara a convivere con la situazione, come fanno altre squadre, come Napoli e Atalanta, che non hanno fenomeni, ma per ogni ruolo hanno titolari e alternative funzionali al loro gioco.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io ancora devo capire quale sia il vero Milan. Si parla di crisi, di periodo di affannamento, ma è già da almeno un mese che si va avanti così, tolte la vittoria di Madrid e le passeggiate con Genoa e Salernitana. E non dimentichiamo che anche prima c'erano state partite in cui avevamo raccolto i 3 punti pur giocando malissimo (Torino e Bologna).
> L'anno scorso abbiamo portato a termine un girone d'andata straordinario, da scudetto. A gennaio abbiamo iniziato a perdere le prime partite, e si parlava di calo fisiologico. Questo calo è durato fino a maggio, mettendo a rischio persino l'ingresso in Champions. Oggi il calo sembra iniziato prima.
> Si continua a dare la colpa agli infortuni, e in parte è vero, ma è una condizione che perdura da un anno e mezzo, e non abbiamo motivo di pensare che dall'oggi al domani sparirà. Allora o si elimina il problema alla radice, trovando la causa degli infortuni muscolari e delle diagnosi iniziali spesso sbagliate, o si impara a convivere con la situazione, come fanno altre squadre, come Napoli e Atalanta, che non hanno fenomeni, ma per ogni ruolo hanno titolari e alternative funzionali al loro gioco.


non capisco come si possa pensare che possiamo essere una squadra di schiacciasassi. Siamo una buona squadra, abbastanza per essere tuttora primi. alle partite di Torino e Bologna puoi pure aggiungere Venezia e Spezia per dirne due, o la partita contro il verona sotto di due. Per un po' ci ha detto bene, grazie anche a una incrollabile veemenza nel cercare il gol o il recupero, ultimamente un po' meno.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non capisco come si possa pensare che possiamo essere una squadra di schiacciasassi. Siamo una buona squadra, abbastanza per essere tuttora primi. alle partite di Torino e Bologna puoi pure aggiungere Venezia e Spezia per dirne due, o la partita contro il verona sotto di due. Per un po' ci ha detto bene, grazie anche a una incrollabile veemenza nel cercare il gol o il recupero, ultimamente un po' meno.


Il discorso della veemenza è un analisi perfetta.

Lasciamo stare tutto il resto, ma una squadra sotto nel punteggio e vuole lottare per il primo posto non può scendere in campo con questa flemma


----------



## hiei87 (12 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non capisco come si possa pensare che possiamo essere una squadra di schiacciasassi. Siamo una buona squadra, abbastanza per essere tuttora primi. alle partite di Torino e Bologna puoi pure aggiungere Venezia e Spezia per dirne due, o la partita contro il verona sotto di due. Per un po' ci ha detto bene, grazie anche a una incrollabile veemenza nel cercare il gol o il recupero, ultimamente un po' meno.


Non pretendo che si vincano tutte le partite, e nemmeno che si vinca lo scudetto. A settembre nelle griglie stavamo sempre tra il 3° e il 6° posto, e io infatti avrei sempre firmato per arrivare 4°.
Quello che non mi piace è il fatto che si passi sempre da filotti di risultati positivi e periodi neri, in cui sembriamo una squadra da metà classifica, e in entrambi i casi si tratta di periodi lunghi mesi. Questa squadra non ha equilibrio, e di conseguenza anche l'umore e le aspettative dei tifosi sono schizofrenici.
Va bene che siamo una squadra giovane, però ormai il gruppo è consolidato, dovrebbe avere una certa maturità e garantire una maggiore continuità, quantomeno a livello di prestazioni e di approccio alle gare.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

La nostra rosa non è da scudetto. Forse se giocassero sempre i migliori 11 avremmo qualche possibilità.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma la malattia è nota. Per vincere il campionato bisogna fare dagli 85 punti a salire. Sulla carta noi siamo, over-performando, al massimo da 78-80 punti. Fine della questione.
> L’obiettivo è arrivare tra le prime quattro. Se viene qualcosa di più, a maggio ci ritroveremo tutti in Duomo col bandierone.


I numeri, come ho già detto, dicono altro: quasi al 50% del campionato il Milan ha media di 2,3 punti a partita con proiezione finale a 87 punti. In piena lotta scudetto. Se all’inizio della stagione hanno sovraperformato, ora stanno sottoperformando. Ma la media ad oggi, considerando le 17 partite giocate, dice questo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

se smettiamo di farci goal da soli siamo tra le top d'Italia


----------



## sunburn (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> I numeri, come ho già detto, dicono altro: quasi al 50% del campionato il Milan ha media di 2,3 punti a partita con proiezione finale a 87 punti. In piena lotta scudetto. Se all’inizio della stagione hanno sovraperformato, ora stanno sottoperformando. Ma la media ad oggi, considerando le 17 partite giocate, dice questo.


L’anno scorso dopo 17 partite avevamo un punto in più rispetto a quest’anno e abbiamo chiuso a 79. 
Secondo me, non abbiamo in canna almeno 6 punti in più dell’anno scorso. 
Poi magari quest’anno ne facciamo più di 90(magari!), ma non mi sembra realistico.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> I numeri, come ho già detto, dicono altro: quasi al 50% del campionato il Milan ha media di 2,3 punti a partita con proiezione finale a 87 punti. In piena lotta scudetto. Se all’inizio della stagione hanno sovraperformato, ora stanno sottoperformando. Ma la media ad oggi, considerando le 17 partite giocate, dice questo.


Esatto i numeri nel lungo periodo sono chiari.
La passata stagione siamo crollati, questa è la prova del nove. Se non lo facciamo arriviamo in volata per vincere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto i numeri nel lungo periodo sono chiari.
> La passata stagione siamo crollati, questa è la prova del nove. Se non lo facciamo arriviamo in volata per vincere.


Lineker sono molto preoccupato,spero che il Milan possa almeno lottare fino alla fine,sarebbe deludente uscire dalla lotta scudetto adesso


----------



## MagicBox (12 Dicembre 2021)

con una situazione di infortuni “normale” magari anche si… per come si è messa Milan da 3 posto per me


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

Speriamo che non essere finiti in Europa League ci sia d'aiuto.

Per il resto se a gennaio non prendi un centrale affidabile ed un centrocampista che sostituisca il cadavere di Kessie probabilmente sarebbe a rischio la qualificazione alla champions.

Al primo posto non ci credo più. A meno di spese ingenti a Gennaio. 

Purtroppo non abbiamo la capacità di fare filotti di 7-8 vittorie di fila: per un motivo o per un altro ci inceppiamo, questa cosa la si risolve avendo giocatori di esperienza e già vincenti (e costosi, parola alla quale gli strozzini sono allergici).


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non essere finiti in Europa League ci sia d'aiuto.
> 
> Per il resto se a gennaio non prendi un centrale affidabile ed un centrocampista che sostituisca il cadavere di Kessie probabilmente sarebbe a rischio la qualificazione alla champions.
> 
> ...


Parole sante.
Occhio che Maldini ieri ha parlato anche di capacità di giocare ogni tre giorni. 
Roba non da tutti e che differenzia un grande giocatore da uno normale .


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parole sante.
> Occhio che Maldini ieri ha parlato anche di capacità di giocare ogni tre giorni.
> Roba non da tutti e che differenzia un grande giocatore da uno normale .




Fa rabbia il fatto che con 2/3 acquisti sensati questo scudetto lo si vinceva in carrozza. Forse anche senza i numerosi feriti e mutilati si poteva fare, però se invece di Pellegri e Baka si tiravano fuori i soldi per prendere giocatori decisivi staremmo parlando d'altro.

Perdere contro Conte, Voodoo shit e Hakimi ci sta. Perdere contro Limone, Dumfries e la salma di Dzeko mi fa impazzire. Inaccettabile.


----------



## folletto (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fa rabbia il fatto che con 2/3 acquisti sensati questo scudetto lo si vinceva in carrozza. Forse anche senza i numerosi feriti e mutilati si poteva fare, però se invece di Pellegri e Baka si tiravano fuori i soldi per prendere giocatori decisivi staremmo parlando d'altro.
> 
> Perdere contro Conte, Voodoo shit e Hakimi ci sta. Perdere contro Limone, Dumfries e la salma di Dzeko mi fa impazzire. Inaccettabile.


Giusto quello che dici ma i giocatori che servono non arriveranno a gennaio e nel frattempo si è aggiunta l’Atalanta per la lotta CL e noi se non ci riprendiamo a dovere giocando solo per un obiettivo rischiamo fortemente di non ripetere la fondamentale qualificazione champions


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Giusto quello che dici ma i giocatori che servono non arriveranno a gennaio e nel frattempo si è aggiunta l’Atalanta per la lotta CL e noi se non ci riprendiamo a dovere giocando solo per un obiettivo rischiamo fortemente di non ripetere la fondamentale qualificazione champions



Infatti si dovevano prendere in estate. Ma se dopo il riscatto di Tomori e Tonali si chiudono i rubinetti ti ritrovi i Florenzi ed i Baka. 

Ed è giusto pensare che la champions non è scontata. L'anno scorso il calo è iniziato a fine febbraio e ci siamo qualificati all'ultima. Quest'anno le difficoltà son iniziate ben due mesi prima, il timore di naufragare c'è. Speriamo bene. Dietro corrono e se per caso i gobbi dovrebbero avvicinarsi sappiamo bene che scatteranno certi "meccanismi".


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Lineker sono molto preoccupato,spero che il Milan possa almeno lottare fino alla fine,sarebbe deludente uscire dalla lotta scudetto adesso


Adesso??? Ma dai la stagione è lunghissima e siamo in piena corsa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Adesso??? Ma dai la stagione è lunghissima e siamo in piena corsa.


Si ho questa paura vedo un Milan sulle gambe,con molti infortunati e al primo errore veniamo puniti...come faccio ad essere positivo?


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2021)

Purtroppo e lo dico da oltre un mese, se subisci cosi tanti gol è molto molto complicato vincere lo scudetto....la solidità e l'equilibrio sono quel qualcosa di fondamentale....cosa che avevamo all'inizio, ma poi abbiamo smarrito...un pò per gli infortuni, sono mancati troppi interpreti, un pò per la mancanza di lucidità che ha fatto sbagliare tante scelte....

Il Milan non è più corto, compatto, aggressivo come lo era nei primi mesi della stagione.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si ho questa paura vedo un Milan sulle gambe,con molti infortunati e al primo errore veniamo puniti...come faccio ad essere positivo?


Diciamo che il livello si è normalizzato semplicemente. Siamo in 4 squadre in pochi punti e sarà così fino alla fine.

Era strano prima quando noi e Napoli le vincevamo tutte e avevamo 7 punti sull'Inda. Quello era strano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che il livello si è normalizzato semplicemente. Siamo in 4 squadre in pochi punti e sarà così fino alla fine.
> 
> Era strano prima quando noi e Napoli le vincevamo tutte e avevamo 7 punti sull'Inda. Quello era strano.


Quindi pensi che potremmo avere qualche speranza?? Sono molto giù dopo ieri


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quindi pensi che potremmo avere qualche speranza?? Sono molto giù dopo ieri


Neanche è finita l'andata e siamo ad un punto. Se non abbiamo speranze chi le dovrebbe avere scusa?

Certo abbiamo delle cose da sistemare e soprattutto giocatori chiave da recuperare prima possibile. Allora inizierà un nuovo campionato per noi.

Sperare o non sperare cambia poco, è una scelta personale,


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Neanche è finita l'andata e siamo ad un punto. Se non abbiamo speranze chi le dovrebbe avere scusa?
> 
> Certo abbiamo delle cose da sistemare e soprattutto giocatori chiave da recuperare prima possibile. Allora inizierà un nuovo campionato per noi.
> 
> Sperare o non sperare cambia poco, è una scelta personale,


Si,intendevo speranza come possibilità di vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si,intendevo speranza come possibilità di vincere lo scudetto


Io resto della stessa idea.
Non siamo i più forti ma nessuna è più forte di noi.
Poi vedremo, la stagione è tutta da giocare ancora e vincere o meno dipenderà da tante cose.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Se arriviamo a febbraio ancora lì, in vetta o attaccati, ce la giochiamo


----------



## Route66 (13 Dicembre 2021)

In merito al titolo della discussione la risposta è ovviamente no ma ci possiamo sperare! 
No perchè non si è mai vista una squadra che prende cosi tanti goal vincere uno scudo.
Si perchè con una ecatombe di infortuni cosi allucinante siamo cmq ad un punto dalla grande inda di Simone il bello e dei ricchi cinesi che ha schierato per la 17 giornata consecutiva almeno 10/11 della formazza titolare.
La ruota prima o poi gira e se si ritorna alla normalità per tutti anche il turco cacasotto ritornerà nella sua dimensione normale.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fa rabbia il fatto che con 2/3 acquisti sensati questo scudetto lo si vinceva in carrozza. Forse anche senza i numerosi feriti e mutilati si poteva fare, però se invece di Pellegri e Baka si tiravano fuori i soldi per prendere giocatori decisivi staremmo parlando d'altro.
> 
> *Perdere contro Conte, Voodoo shit e Hakimi ci sta. Perdere contro Limone, Dumfries e la salma di Dzeko mi fa impazzire. Inaccettabile.*


beh intanto han fatto meglio dello scorso anno fino a questo punto e giocano da dio. Poi vedremo se ripeteranno lo stesso punteggio dell'anno scorso. Per me non ci andranno lontano


----------



## iceman. (13 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma la malattia è nota. Per vincere il campionato bisogna fare dagli 85 punti a salire. Sulla carta noi siamo, over-performando, al massimo da 78-80 punti. Fine della questione.
> L’obiettivo è arrivare tra le prime quattro. Se viene qualcosa di più, a maggio ci ritroveremo tutti in Duomo col bandierone.


La quota scudetto è quella dell'anno scorso, 91 punti. Secondo me arriviamo a 80-82.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Dicembre 2021)

ripeto sempre la stessa cosa da inizio stagione. No, non siamo da scudetto e mi spiego: non partiamo favoriti per vincerlo. Poi può succedere di vincerlo, perchè in serie A non c'è Liverpool e City, ma te la giochi con altre 4/5 squadre. Però rispetto a 18 mesi fa, siamo una squadra che stabilmente può stare nei primi 4 posti e provare a stare in alto. Il prossimo step sarà essere i favoriti per vincere.


----------



## Albijol (13 Dicembre 2021)

Allo scudetto non ho mai creduto, e con Ibra titolare fisso in attacco e senza innesti a gennaio la vedo dura pure per il quarto posto


----------



## Pit96 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Pure quando eravamo a +7 dall'Inter non ci credevo, figuriamoci ora. Noi siamo già entrati nel loop negativo e a gennaio avremo solo Tonali e Bakayoko (  ) a centrocampo, dovendo giocarci anche dei big match. L'Inter tra l'altro ha una media rigori/partita migliore di quella tanto contestata che avevamo noi l'anno scorso (nessuno che lo dice quest'anno eh?), un sistema di gioco molto più solido del nostro e un quarto dei nostri infortuni.
Noi abbiamo dimostrato di essere capaci di perdere 8 punti con Sassuolo, Fiorentina e Udinese, loro ne hanno persi solo 2 con la Samp. Contro le medie/piccole vincono sempre


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...



Sono passati sette mesi dall'apertura di questo topic. Lo riuppo ancora perchè adesso ci siamo. Siamo in ballo e come scrivevo, bisogna crederci per forza. Oggi più che mai.

Resto della stessa idea: per vincere, Pioli deve superare definitivamente i propri "limiti". Ovvero, non aver mai vinto nulla. Ed è la parte più delicata, considerato che non è una qualità che si acquista al supermercato.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sono passati sette mesi dall'apertura di questo topic. Lo riuppo ancora perchè adesso ci siamo. Siamo in ballo e come scrivevo, bisogna crederci per forza. Oggi più che mai.
> 
> Resto della stessa idea: per vincere, Pioli deve superare definitivamente i propri "limiti". Ovvero, non aver mai vinto nulla. Ed è la parte più delicata, considerato che non è una qualità che si acquista al supermercato.



Tutto vero ma, povero Pioli, non ha mai avuto squadre attrezzate per vincere.
Forse l'anno scorso si poteva tenere più botta, nel girone di ritorno, ma è dura quando sei falcidiato da assenze continue.
Guardiola è un vincente? Sicuramente sì, così come Conte e altri, ma è tutto tremendamente più facile quando ti trovi tra le mani il Barcellona di Messi o la Juve con Milan che fa harakiri + combo regalino arbitrale sul gol di Muntari.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tutto vero ma, povero Pioli, non ha mai avuto squadre attrezzate per vincere.
> Forse l'anno scorso si poteva tenere più botta, nel girone di ritorno, *ma è dura quando sei falcidiato da assenze continue.*
> Guardiola è un vincente? Sicuramente sì, così come Conte e altri, ma è tutto tremendamente più facile quando ti trovi tra le mani il Barcellona di Messi o la Juve con Milan che fa harakiri + combo regalino arbitrale sul gol di Muntari.



E' sempre bene ricordarlo senza dimenticare che ci hanno rubato almeno 5 punti.


----------



## RickyB83 (21 Marzo 2022)

Io ho certe sensazioni che rievocano l annata di zac. Però qui le avversarie sono 3 perché ci metto anche la juve che ha un calendario favorevole più gli aiuti. Sarà dura. Mi spiace molto per i punti rubati. Fossero stati anche solamente la metà probabilmente sarebbe bastato. Però allo stesso tempo spero che questo abbia portato più determinazione nei ragazzi


----------



## folletto (21 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...



Se non ci avevano scippato quella manciata di punti altro che se eravamo da scudetto, eravamo davvero i favoriti. Con i punti attuali possiamo sperare ma è ovviamente più difficile, e io credo / temo davvero che ne vedremo delle "belle" tra arbitri e VAR oltre a partite recuperate a maggio (solo nel "bel paese" robe del genere)


----------



## Davidoff (21 Marzo 2022)

Vincere questo scudetto sarebbe un mezzo miracolo considerato il nostro attacco e considerate le solite ladrate ai nostri danni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2022)

La rosa è da scudetto? No, come organico siamo dietro a Inter Juve e Napoli.
La rosa sta performando da scudetto, al netto di ruberie e infortuni? assolutamente si.

La rosa può essere da scudetto l'anno prossimo con 3-4 acquisti azzeccati? si si e ancora si


----------



## Antokkmilan (21 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La rosa è da scudetto? No, come organico siamo dietro a Inter Juve e Napoli.
> La rosa sta performando da scudetto, al netto di ruberie e infortuni? assolutamente si.
> 
> La rosa può essere da scudetto l'anno prossimo con 3-4 acquisti azzeccati? si si e ancora si


Ma da cosa stabilisci che le altre siano migliori ? guarda le statistiche del Milan in questi due anni è parlano i fatti di vittorie è punti in campo, quello che conta davvero non le chiacchiere è le teorie.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La rosa è da scudetto? No, come organico siamo dietro a* Inter Juve e Napoli*.
> La rosa sta performando da scudetto, al netto di ruberie e infortuni? assolutamente si.
> 
> La rosa può essere da scudetto l'anno prossimo con 3-4 acquisti azzeccati? si si e ancora si


Opinabile. Inter forse negli 11, come riserve fanno ridere i polli e bacino a terra che solo ora hanno avuto un minimo di infortuni.
Juve ha Vlahovic ma per il resto gli diamo le piste.
Napoli più qualità di noi dalla trequarti in avanti, dietro e sugli esterni meglio noi, loro però hanno Oshimen, quindi siamo là.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2022)

A livello di nomi per me sono complessivamente superiori e hanno giocatori di spessore che noi non abbiamo (ancora) tranne rare eccezioni come Tomori, Theo, Leao (quando vuole) e Tonali.
Koulibaly, Osimhen, De Ligt, Skriniar, Barella, Brozovic, Fabian Ruiz e tanti altri... qualità ancora superiore, soprattutto offensiva. 
Certo, se le cose andranno come credo quest'estate, potremmo trovarci noi e la Juve ad avere un grosso vantaggio su Napoli e Inter (l'inter sicuramente perde 1-2 pezzi grossi, il Napoli oltre a Insigne e Mertens credo cederà uno tra Koulibaly e Osimhen)


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Per me il Napoli come rosa è superiore, è dai tempi di Gattuso che dico che sono da scudetto. Ma una cosa è avere come allenatore Ringhio e un'altra avere come allenatore Buciano


----------



## andre85 (21 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Opinabile. Inter forse negli 11, come riserve fanno ridere i polli e bacino a terra che solo ora hanno avuto un minimo di infortuni.
> Juve ha Vlahovic ma per il resto gli diamo le piste.
> Napoli più qualità di noi dalla trequarti in avanti, dietro e sugli esterni meglio noi, loro però hanno Oshimen, quindi siamo là.


Ma io sta teoria del non abbiamo L attacco. Non la capisco. Verissimo che oshimen ti fa 20 goals a stagione. Ma Oliver farà sicuramente la metà dei goal, ma fra questo si è sparato doppietta nel derby e goal a Napoli, mentre oshimen non ha visto palla. Non lo do così tanto per scontato chi sia più decisivo alla fine


----------



## Antokkmilan (21 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A livello di nomi per me sono complessivamente superiori e hanno giocatori di spessore che noi non abbiamo (ancora) tranne rare eccezioni come Tomori, Theo, Leao (quando vuole) e Tonali.
> Koulibaly, Osimhen, De Ligt, Skriniar, Barella, Brozovic, Fabian Ruiz e tanti altri... qualità ancora superiore, soprattutto offensiva.
> Certo, se le cose andranno come credo quest'estate, potremmo trovarci noi e la Juve ad avere un grosso vantaggio su Napoli e Inter (l'inter sicuramente perde 1-2 pezzi grossi, il Napoli oltre a Insigne e Mertens credo cederà uno tra Koulibaly e Osimhen)


C’è l’hai su con sti te eh. I “nomi” sono nulli se alla fine porti a casa meno di chi ha meno “nomi”. Il calcio è fatto anche di statistiche, se il Milan fa più punti di una squadra che sulla carta è superiore be allora parliamone…poi chi dice che hanno più qualità? un Bennacer oggi è inferiore a Brozovic? è inferiore a Barella? per me no, come per me Tonali giocherebbe tranquillamente tiratore nel Napoli, come Tomori giocherebbe titolare nel Inter al posto del olandese.


----------



## Antokkmilan (21 Marzo 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Ma io sta teoria del non abbiamo L attacco. Non la capisco. Verissimo che oshimen ti fa 20 goals a stagione. Ma Oliver farà sicuramente la metà dei goal, ma fra questo si è sparato doppietta nel derby e goal a Napoli, mentre oshimen non ha visto palla. Non lo do così tanto per scontato chi sia più decisivo alla fine


20 goal non ci arriva comunque…per me conta quanto un giocatore sia decisivo…se Oshimen fa 50 gol in un anno ma stecca nei big match allora non me ne faccio nulla. Preferisco Inzaghi scarso tecnicamente ma che ti decide partite di champions e campionati facendo 10 gol a stagione per fare un esempio.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' sempre bene ricordarlo senza dimenticare che ci hanno rubato almeno 5 punti.



Esatto, ed inoltre gli schifosi cugini non facevano altro che additarci come "aiutati" dagli arbitri, visti i tanti rigori a favore.
Senza vergogna proprio...


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

Domanda secca da mezzanotte passata, la faccio qui visto che mi sembra il topic più pertinente e sorta da una discussione con un amico.

Se l'anno prossimo vi dicessero (fantamercato, ma è una mia pura curiosità) fuori Ibra, dentro CR7 con biennale a 10 milioni annui, voi sareste contenti? Saremmo da scudetto?
Io personalmente non sarei favorevole, ma al contempo sarei stuzzicato all'idea di vedere il portoghese con la nostra maglia.
Chissà dove andrà il prossimo anno...


----------



## Marilson (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Domanda secca da mezzanotte passata, la faccio qui visto che mi sembra il topic più pertinente e sorta da una discussione con un amico.
> 
> Se l'anno prossimo vi dicessero (fantamercato, ma è una mia pura curiosità) fuori Ibra, dentro CR7 con biennale a 10 milioni annui, voi sareste contenti? Saremmo da scudetto?
> Io personalmente non sarei favorevole, ma al contempo sarei stuzzicato all'idea di vedere il portoghese con la nostra maglia.
> Chissà dove andrà il prossimo anno...



e' chiaro che sarebbe un upgrade spaventoso, perche' fisicamente ancora integro e verrebbe a fare la punta centrale con quelle caratteristiche di velocita' e senso del gol che oggi a noi mancano. Al di la' delle pezze di Ibra (nella prima parte della stagione) e Giroud (nella seconda parte della stagione). Ma 10 all'anno a un 37 enne e' follia. Andasse dove vuole.


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2022)

Per me eravamo i più forti anche l'anno scorso ma abbiamo peccato di inesperienza nel momento chiave della stagione. Abbiamo dei giocatori che per questa serie A sono dominanti: Maignan Tomori Kjaer Theo Leao Bennacer Tonali Leao (Kessie l'anno scorso) (Ibra l'anno scorso). Questi hanno proprio uno strapotere fisico che le altre squadre italiane se lo sognano e parliamo di 8 giocatori. Mancano quei 3 innesti seri per essere al top ma ci stiamo arrivando. Sanches ed Origi sono giocatori perfetti per questo sviluppo di squadra, Ricordiamoci che in Champions le due avversarie del girone sono ai quarti quindi l'anno prossimo dobbiamo fare uno step in avanti in campo europeo


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Domanda secca da mezzanotte passata, la faccio qui visto che mi sembra il topic più pertinente e sorta da una discussione con un amico.
> 
> Se l'anno prossimo vi dicessero (fantamercato, ma è una mia pura curiosità) fuori Ibra, dentro CR7 con biennale a 10 milioni annui, voi sareste contenti? Saremmo da scudetto?
> Io personalmente non sarei favorevole, ma al contempo sarei stuzzicato all'idea di vedere il portoghese con la nostra maglia.
> Chissà dove andrà il prossimo anno...


CR7 oltre ad essere nella fase di carriera di crollo fisico radicale (con lo United ha fatto goal pesanti all'interno di una stagione complessivamente molto deludente), non ha la mentalità per stare in questo Milan, dove chiunque ragioni in modo egoistico viene spedito sulla luna seduta stante.

Al Milan si fanno valutazioni umane molto molto molto prima che tecniche e tattiche, ed è uno dei nostri punti di forza principali.

Detto questo da scudetto lo saremo di sicuro, lo siamo oggi e lo saremo per anni ancora. Ma lo saremo con Origi non con CR7.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La rosa è da scudetto? No, come organico siamo dietro a Inter Juve e Napoli.
> La rosa sta performando da scudetto, al netto di ruberie e infortuni? assolutamente si.
> 
> La rosa può essere da scudetto l'anno prossimo con 3-4 acquisti azzeccati? si si e ancora si


non vedo come attualmente la rosa di juve e inter possa essere superiore. soprattutto juve.


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non vedo come attualmente la rosa di juve e inter possa essere superiore. soprattutto juve.



In partita secca la Juve potrebbe anche batterci, ha abbastanza forza intrinseca per farlo, ma il loro gioco è troppo abusato e logoro per tenere botta tutt'un campionato con tutte le squadre e gli aggiornamenti da esse avute negli ultimi anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Domanda secca da mezzanotte passata, la faccio qui visto che mi sembra il topic più pertinente e sorta da una discussione con un amico.
> 
> Se l'anno prossimo vi dicessero (fantamercato, ma è una mia pura curiosità) fuori Ibra, dentro CR7 con biennale a 10 milioni annui, voi sareste contenti? Saremmo da scudetto?
> Io personalmente non sarei favorevole, ma al contempo sarei stuzzicato all'idea di vedere il portoghese con la nostra maglia.
> Chissà dove andrà il prossimo anno...


cristina segna, ma quando gioca la squadra rende peggio di quando non gioca.
è matematico perchè giocare in 10 non piace a nessuno e noi lo sappiamo bene.
lasciamo perdere e giochiamo in 11.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In partita secca la Juve potrebbe anche batterci, ha abbastanza forza intrinseca per farlo, ma il loro gioco è troppo abusato e logoro per tenere botta tutt'un campionato con tutte le squadre e gli aggiornamenti da esse avute negli ultimi anni.


in partita secca può batterci chiunque purtroppo, non siamo una schiacciasassi.


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in partita secca può batterci chiunque purtroppo, non siamo una schiacciasassi.



Sì, ma più che partita secca, mi correggo, intendevo scontri diretti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Marzo 2022)

Non c'è nessuna rosa estremamente superiore alle altre. Come qualità della rosa vedo attualmente Inter sopra, Napoli e Milan sulla stesso piano.

Ma quando la differenza non è così marcato gli scudetti si vincono anche con altro, furbizia, gruppo squadra, passione. 

Ed è per questo che potremmo farcela.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2022)

Oggi come oggi il milan è solo un nemico da combattere.

La squadra che ha dato più lustro in europa e nel mondo all'italia trattata come una pezza vecchia.
Ovunque nemici, ovunque cattiverie.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna rosa estremamente superiore alle altre. Come qualità della rosa vedo attualmente Inter sopra, Napoli e Milan sulla stesso piano.
> 
> Ma quando la differenza non è così marcato gli scudetti si vincono anche con altro, furbizia, gruppo squadra, passione.
> 
> Ed è per questo che potremmo farcela.


L'inter che per dare una svolta alla partita butta nella mischia di marco, vidal e compagnia bella?
A me questa della rosa dell'inter pare una leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Marzo 2022)

io credo che la juve sul piano offensivo sia superiore a noi, Chiesa - Vlahovic - Dybala e Quadrato lo ritengo migliore. 
Certo ha un centrocampo orrido e una difesa vecchia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter che per dare una svolta alla partita butta nella mischia di marco, vidal e compagnia bella?
> A me questa della rosa dell'inter pare una leggenda metropolitana.



E noi chi buttiamo dentro? Krunic, Diaz e Salesmaker?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E noi chi buttiamo dentro? Krunic, Diaz e Salesmaker?


Vedi , queste sono le tipiche valutazioni di chi guarda solo il nome.
Io oggi ma nemmeno pagato cambierei un saele per vidal.

Saele è un ragazzo che si sta facendo e non è ancora arrivato al suo massimo potenziale, sbaglia tanto nelle scelte ma quando lo butti in campo ti fa le due fase ed è dentro la partita. E' un ingrediente dentro la partita .
A me vidal con la sua andatura imbolsita che si mette in linea coi difensori per fare qualche passaggio scolastico o qualche lancio lungo fa pena e non rende onore al grande centrocampista che è stato.

Il milan oggi è poco celebrato a tutti i livelli proprio perchè in italia si guarda il nome e poco il campo.

Da due anni è mezzo va avanti questa storia sol perchè rabiot fa più figo di diaz .
Poi però c'è il campo.....


----------



## folletto (22 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedi , queste sono le tipiche valutazioni di chi guarda solo il nome.
> Io oggi ma nemmeno pagato cambierei un saele per vidal.
> 
> Saele è un ragazzo che si sta facendo e non è ancora arrivato al suo massimo potenziale, sbaglia tanto nelle scelte ma quando lo butti in campo ti fa le due fase ed è dentro la partita. E' un ingrediente dentro la partita .
> ...



Secondo me Saele non gioca nel suo ruolo, non è un esterno di attacco di un 4231 o 433, lo vedo in un centrocampo a 3 ancor più che esterno di un 442 o 352


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedi , queste sono le tipiche valutazioni di chi guarda solo il nome.
> Io oggi ma nemmeno pagato cambierei un saele per vidal.
> 
> Saele è un ragazzo che si sta facendo e non è ancora arrivato al suo massimo potenziale, sbaglia tanto nelle scelte ma quando lo butti in campo ti fa le due fase ed è dentro la partita. E' un ingrediente dentro la partita .
> ...



Non ho detto che li scambierei, che abbia maggior potenziale è indubbio. Ma se mi dici che l'Inter fa entrare mezze calzette ti dico che noi non siamo da meno. Poi ripeto che non hanno una rete nettamente più forte, siamo li e dal mio original post si capiva


----------



## Antokkmilan (22 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In partita secca la Juve potrebbe anche batterci, ha abbastanza forza intrinseca per farlo, ma il loro gioco è troppo abusato e logoro per tenere botta tutt'un campionato con tutte le squadre e gli aggiornamenti da esse avute negli ultimi anni.


Secondo me no, il Milan negli scontri diretti quest’anno è ingiocbile


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, il Milan negli scontri diretti quest’anno è ingiocbile



Quest'anno, che sono anche stati azzoppati, soprattutto all'inizio, non siamo riusciti a prevalere, a meno di considerare l'1-1 dell'andata come si fa nelle coppe. Sono tignosi, specialmente contro di noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che li scambierei, che abbia maggior potenziale è indubbio. Ma se mi dici che l'Inter fa entrare mezze calzette ti dico che noi non siamo da meno. Poi ripeto che non hanno una rete nettamente più forte, siamo li e dal mio original post si capiva


Non voleva essere certo una critica a te la mia ma una riflessione sulla considerazione, a mio parere esagerata , di cui gode l'inter.
Considerazione per l'inter inversamente proporzionale a quella del Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non voleva essere certo una critica a te la mia ma una riflessione sulla considerazione, a mio parere esagerata , di cui gode l'inter.
> Considerazione per l'inter inversamente proporzionale a quella del Milan.


Sulla pochezza delle riserve dell'Inter ne parliamo da tempo, personalmente ne parlo dal primo giorno. Hanno un undici forte ed esperto, piu scarso dell'anno scorso e non di poco comunque, ma poi è il vuoto totale come riserve. La loro fortuna è di non aver avuto infortuni significativi per tutta la stagione.
Pero anche facendo giocare sempre gli stessi alla fine si esauriscono le batterie e l'Inter di oggi, seppure sempre una squadra di livello, è proprio spompata.

Noi invece, come ho scritto fin dal primo post del voto al nostro mercato estivo, abbiamo una rosa forte e completa, con ricambi giusti in tutti i ruoli. Non significa che siamo piu forti dell'Inter, ma che di sicuro resistiamo meglio agli infortuni e ai cali di forma dei giocatori rispetto a loro.

Diverso il confronto con Juve e Napoli, che secondo me hanno un undici titolare piu scarso dell'Inter (in Napoli soprattutto è Osimhen dipendente proprio) ma come noi hanno rose profonde con tanti ricambi in tutti i ruoli e reggono meglio la lunghezza di una stagione.


----------



## Raryof (22 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, il Milan negli scontri diretti quest’anno è ingiocbile


Vorrei anche vedere, nei big match solitamente vanno proprio in panico contro di noi, durissima difendere dal lato destro, Leao e Theo anche se non stanno benissimo non possono essere smorzabili, non entrambi, ma poi abbiamo davvero tanta qualità in mezzo, basta che un Isma faccia una buona partita e a Napoli la porti a casa, basta che un Tonali salga di giri a Bergamo e andiamo a stravincere, questo senza contare la difesa ormai collaudata e tosta da battere, fisica, ma anche capace di giocare con la palla, senza considerare che abbiamo sempre l'uomo in più dietro, nel palleggio, cioè Maignan.
E' una squadra che per la Serie A è ingiocabile se sta bene, nonostante alcuni buchi o riserve un pochino modeste come Krunic, lo stesso Florenzi è un giocatore da Champs che comunque da noi viene utilizzato come back up, Giroud ha troppissima esperienza.
Il problema che hanno le altre sono i nostri giovani, sono giovani ma già forti, le altre i giovani fanno fatica a lanciarli e sono tutte squadre che bene o male ogni anno dovranno cambiare sistema di gioco per accogliere quelli che saranno i futuri arrivi, noi difficilmente lo cambieremo, la base l'abbiamo già.
Possiamo perdere solamente per colpa di errori arbitrali evidenti o in un periodo di scarsissima forma, con tanti infortuni e sfiga nera, ma se non ci mettono le palle in faccia ora e nemmeno ci provano l'anno prossimo e gli anni a venire saranno tosti per le altre perché secondo me con 2-3 acquisti di spessore salutiamo proprio la compagnia, lo dico da un pezzo, quest'anno è stata una stagione tecnicamente piatta, con Kessie messo a fare il trqrts, con due ali destre tascabili e inutili, se risolviamo alcune magagnette non ce n'è per nessuno per davvero, la Juve addirittura perderà Dybala e dovrà cambiare tantissimo il modo di giocare, con un cc molto muscolare e qualità diversa, sono curioso di capire se Inter e Juve forzeranno i mercati perché con questo Milan ormai c'è poco da scherzare, o forzano degli acquisti e si prendono grossi rischi o potrebbero rischiare davvero di finire molto dietro, impantanati nel cercare di trovare soluzioni abbastanza forti per resistere e rimanere competitivi (il rischio è toppare e diventare una Rometta), l'Inter ha cercato di farlo dopo aver speso i soldi del monopoli per quei 2 là andati via subito ma poi alla distanza ha sentito la botta, adesso dovranno fare un mercato propositivo ma non così tranquillo, perché il Barella in uscita ce lo vedo, l'innesto di Dybala sarebbe una forzatura, addirittura in porta hanno cercato di imitarci prendendo Onana che non mi pare 'sto granché, un po' piccolino, paperaio, insomma, stiamo mettendo le altre nelle condizioni di dover forzare certi acquisti, come quello di Vlahovic appunto e le uscite, come quella di Dybala, questo per arrivare dove? a mercati sostenibili? ad una ricostruzione che sia immediata senza passare da annate NO come abbiamo avuto noi? vediamo, per me tutto ciò che li farà bramare lo scudetto o le soluzioni ai problemi attuali nel giro di pochi mesi, di un mercato da non sbagliare, potranno essere delle scelte catastrofiche, soprattutto perché sulle loro panchine ci sono allenatori che sono già stati abbastanza vomitati dall'ambiente, sia per la scarsa personalità di un Inzaghi che toglie le punte quando deve provare a vincere sia perché uno è davvero l'anticalcio, roba che non funziona più nel calcio moderno.


----------



## Antokkmilan (22 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vorrei anche vedere, nei big match solitamente vanno proprio in panico contro di noi, durissima difendere dal lato destro, Leao e Theo anche se non stanno benissimo non possono essere smorzabili, non entrambi, ma poi abbiamo davvero tanta qualità in mezzo, basta che un Isma faccia una buona partita e a Napoli la porti a casa, basta che un Tonali salga di giri a Bergamo e andiamo a stravincere, questo senza contare la difesa ormai collaudata e tosta da battere, fisica, ma anche capace di giocare con la palla, senza considerare che abbiamo sempre l'uomo in più dietro, nel palleggio, cioè Maignan.
> E' una squadra che per la Serie A è ingiocabile se sta bene, nonostante alcuni buchi o riserve un pochino modeste come Krunic, lo stesso Florenzi è un giocatore da Champs che comunque da noi viene utilizzato come back up, Giroud ha troppissima esperienza.
> Il problema che hanno le altre sono i nostri giovani, sono giovani ma già forti, le altre i giovani fanno fatica a lanciarli e sono tutte squadre che bene o male ogni anno dovranno cambiare sistema di gioco per accogliere quelli che saranno i futuri arrivi, noi difficilmente lo cambieremo, la base l'abbiamo già.
> Possiamo perdere solamente per colpa di errori arbitrali evidenti o in un periodo di scarsissima forma, con tanti infortuni e sfiga nera, ma se non ci mettono le palle in faccia ora e nemmeno ci provano l'anno prossimo e gli anni a venire saranno tosti per le altre perché secondo me con 2-3 acquisti di spessore salutiamo proprio la compagnia, lo dico da un pezzo, quest'anno è stata una stagione tecnicamente piatta, con Kessie messo a fare il trqrts, con due ali destre tascabili e inutili, se risolviamo alcune magagnette non ce n'è per nessuno per davvero, la Juve addirittura perderà Dybala e dovrà cambiare tantissimo il modo di giocare, con un cc molto muscolare e qualità diversa, sono curioso di capire se Inter e Juve forzeranno i mercati perché con questo Milan ormai c'è poco da scherzare, o forzano degli acquisti e si prendono grossi rischi o potrebbero rischiare davvero di finire molto dietro, impantanati nel cercare di trovare soluzioni abbastanza forti per resistere e rimanere competitivi (il rischio è toppare e diventare una Rometta), l'Inter ha cercato di farlo dopo aver speso i soldi del monopoli per quei 2 là andati via subito ma poi alla distanza ha sentito la botta, adesso dovranno fare un mercato propositivo ma non così tranquillo, perché il Barella in uscita ce lo vedo, l'innesto di Dybala sarebbe una forzatura, addirittura in porta hanno cercato di imitarci prendendo Onana che non mi pare 'sto granché, un po' piccolino, paperaio, insomma, stiamo mettendo le altre nelle condizioni di dover forzare certi acquisti, come quello di Vlahovic appunto e le uscite, come quella di Dybala, questo per arrivare dove? a mercati sostenibili? ad una ricostruzione che sia immediata senza passare da annate NO come abbiamo avuto noi? vediamo, per me tutto ciò che li farà bramare lo scudetto o le soluzioni ai problemi attuali nel giro di pochi mesi, di un mercato da non sbagliare, potranno essere delle scelte catastrofiche, soprattutto perché sulle loro panchine ci sono allenatori che sono già stati abbastanza vomitati dall'ambiente, sia per la scarsa personalità di un Inzaghi che toglie le punte quando deve provare a vincere sia perché uno è davvero l'anticalcio, roba che non funziona più nel calcio moderno.


Sono assolutamente d’accordo su tutto. Aggiungo che le “altre” dovranno imitarci per forza, perché il mercato folle oramai lo fanno solo in premier è più nessuno se lo può permettere. Poi la Juve lasciamola stare, è una cosa a se può fare quello che vuole in Italia e nessuno dice nulla è qui non ci si può fare nulla.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d’accordo su tutto. Aggiungo che le “altre” dovranno imitarci per forza, perché il mercato folle oramai lo fanno solo in premier è più nessuno se lo può permettere. Poi la Juve lasciamola stare, è una cosa a se può fare quello che vuole in Italia e nessuno dice nulla è qui non ci si può fare nulla.


se intendi mercato non direi. Ripeto quello che sto dicendo fino alla noia. Ok Vlahovic, ma hanno perso betancourt e kulusewski per prenderlo. Ora non hanno rinnovato a Dybala perchè devono fare spazio in bilancio. Devono fare la nostra strada ma partono adesso con un bilancio da guardare e un cagnaccio come Arrivabene da convincere. Auguri.


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> se intendi mercato non direi. Ripeto quello che sto dicendo fino alla noia. Ok Vlahovic, ma hanno perso betancourt e kulusewski per prenderlo. Ora non hanno rinnovato a Dybala perchè devono fare spazio in bilancio. Devono fare la nostra strada ma partono adesso con un bilancio da guardare e un cagnaccio come Arrivabene da convincere. Auguri.


Ovviamente, però hanno fatto l’aumento di capitale che Elliot ha già fatto e non rifarà sicuro.


----------



## unbreakable (23 Marzo 2022)

io penso che se hanno la stessa convinzione di andarsi a prendere lo scudo come hanno preso la champion's league l'anno scorso sì ce la possiamo fare..incredibilmente il destino ci ha ridato la possibilità di essere artefici di noi stessi..ma questa è proprio l'ultima chanche..
avevo perso le sperwnze dopo la salernitanal però dipende da loro..però per favore basta con pioli is on fire perchè porta un sfiga pazzesca..appena cominciato l'anno scorso abbiamo finito..avevo appena fatto un post dove avevo scrittoche mi piacevano quest'anno per all'atteggiamento un pò più modesto..e loro cosa fanno..alla sera stessa vanno a ubriacrsi a dubai con pioli is on fire a tutta..per favore..qua bisogna fare gli scongiuri altrochè..stare concentrati sul pezzo..


----------



## babsodiolinter (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunburn (24 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma la malattia è nota. Per vincere il campionato bisogna fare dagli 85 punti a salire. Sulla carta noi siamo, over-performando, al massimo da 78-80 punti. Fine della questione.
> L’obiettivo è arrivare tra le prime quattro. Se viene qualcosa di più, a maggio ci ritroveremo tutti in Duomo col bandierone.


21/12/2021. Poi non dite che non ve l’avevo detto.
Ah no, non ve l’avevo detto. 

Si dice che a nessuno piaccia avere torto, ma a ‘sto giro godo come un matto!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che risate se "Pioli" ( il Milan) si mettesse in saccoccia tutti "gli allenatoroni"



Visto che ci auto-quotiamo.....


----------



## sunburn (24 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto che ci auto-quotiamo.....


Se volete vi do 84 numeri per il Superenalotto, così vi giocate gli altri 6 e fate il botto…


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Maggio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Certo che lo siamo, insieme a Inter e Atalanta siamo in prima fila per lo scudetto, PER QUESTA SERIE A DI BASSO LIVELLO



29 agosto, terzo messaggio 
Non ho azzeccato l’Atalanta ma non me ne può fregar di meno


----------



## babsodiolinter (24 Maggio 2022)

Vi ho sbloccato un ricordo....
Bellissimo leggere le vecchie discussioni..


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Difficile da giudicare questo calcio di agosto. I giudizi si tireranno a mercato chiuso e tra 10 giornate. Anche altre squadre stanno facendo bene, abbiamo bisogno di tempo e di vedere come si affronteranno gli scontri diretti.
> 
> *In ogni caso non penso che siamo da scudetto, semplicemente perché non si passa dal lottare per l'EL o al massimo ad una qualificazione in CL al lottare per lo scudetto. Ci vogliono almeno 2-3 anni di assestamento nelle prime 4 posizioni, la strada é quella giusta, ma esaltarsi o tirare giudizi per una partita é quantomeno sbagliato.*
> 
> ...


Eheheh, che bello essersi sbagliati cosi. Dal mio punto di vista é stata fatta una cosa eccezionale, abbiamo diminuito il tempo fisiologico che ci sarebbe voluto normalmente con una logica, coerenza e programmazione che difficilmente si sono viste in questo sport.

Voglio precisare che sono salito sul carro verso la decima giornata o giù di li  , carro guidato da @Lineker10 !!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Vi ho sbloccato un ricordo....
> Bellissimo leggere le vecchie discussioni..



Relativo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Vi ho sbloccato un ricordo....
> Bellissimo leggere le vecchie discussioni..



Io, onestamente, ad inizio Campionato non credevo fossimo da Scudetto ma da piazzamento in CL. Il Milan ha indubbiamente il grande merito di essere andato ben oltre quello che si poteva chiedere a questa rosa. 
Alla fine bravi tutti.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A forza di dire che Pioli e scarso alla fine poi la gente ci crede.
> 
> Ci ha dato un gioco particolare molto meglio di allenatori con peedegree.
> 
> Siamo stati in 2 prima di inizio campionato " non dopo" a mettere fra le favorite il Milan, vediamo se si avvera.


Ho messo inizio anno 100€ sullo scudetto del Milan
Mi è andata bene. Si parla prima ,sempre, anche sbagliando, dopo è troppo facile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo nuovamente con questo discorso.
> L'anno scorso quando non si parlava di scudetto si volava,poi non appena cominciarono a parlarne......addio.
> 
> Di sicuro le avversarie non si sono rafforzate e alcune hanno perso giocatori chiave.
> ...



Vi auto-quotate,eh ? Allora faccio anche io gnegnegne 

Praticamente per la prossima stagione penso esattamente le stesse cose di 10 mesi fa,curioso  
"Serve urgentemente un esterno destro titolare,uno che salti l'uomo,e un trequartista" 
Speriamo sia anche la volta buona,da troppo tempo giriamo senza esterno destro e senza un trequartista di qualità


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vi auto-quotate,eh ? Allora faccio anche io gnegnegne
> 
> Praticamente per la prossima stagione penso esattamente le stesse cose di 10 mesi fa.
> *Serve urgentemente un esterno destro titolare,uno che salti l'uomo,e un trequartista *
> Speriamo sia anche la volta buona,da troppo tempo giriamo senza esterno destro e senza un trequartista di qualità



Non serve un nuovo allenatore?


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ho messo inizio anno 100€ sullo scudetto del Milan
> Mi è andata bene. Si parla prima ,sempre, anche sbagliando, dopo è troppo facile.


Ma l'altro che dava il Milan scudetto chi era? Si faccia avanti .....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non serve un nuovo allenatore?



Ho come l'impressione che non verrò accontentato,almeno,non nell'immediato


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho come l'impressione che non verrò accontentato,almeno,non nell'immediato



Spero che tu non venga accontentato per molto tempo.


----------



## sunburn (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eheheh, che bello essersi sbagliati cosi. Dal mio punto di vista é stata fatta una cosa eccezionale, abbiamo diminuito il tempo fisiologico che ci sarebbe voluto normalmente con una logica, coerenza e programmazione che difficilmente si sono viste in questo sport.
> 
> Voglio precisare che sono salito sul carro verso la decima giornata o giù di li  , carro guidato da @Lineker10 !!


Io ho iniziato a crederci dopo il gol di Kessiè. Anche ora mica son tanto convinto che l’abbiam vinto davvero… 

No scherzi a parte, io davvero non credevo che saremmo riusciti a fare 6 vittorie su 6 nelle ultime. Venivamo da quattro partite molto poco incoraggianti. 
La partita della svolta è stata quella con Lazio, con successivo regalo del Bologna: lì i ragazzi hanno capito che ce l’avrebbero fatta. Io, invece, l’ho capito solo dopo la partita contro l’Atalanta...


----------



## sunburn (24 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho come l'impressione che non verrò accontentato,almeno,non nell'immediato


Sì ma per l’anno prossimo ognuno deve fare le stesse identiche cose. Quindi inizia la contestazione a Pioli! Io inizio a lavorare per qualche profezia delle mie sulla CL.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...



Eh beh...

Almeno per quanto mi riguarda, Pioli ha superato i propri limiti. 

Quest'anno dovevamo crederci per forza (per tutte le ragioni elencate ad agosto), l'anno prossimo partiamo in prima fila ma sarà più difficile, perchè rivincere è sempre più difficile che vincere. Servirà un grande mercato.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2022)

Per me la champions ad inizio anno pensavo fosse certa però per lo scudo qualcosa mancasse. Certo fa ridere leggere di una Dea nettamente superiore e poi arrivata 30 punti dietro.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh beh...
> 
> Almeno per quanto mi riguarda, Pioli ha superato i propri limiti.
> 
> Quest'anno dovevamo crederci per forza (per tutte le ragioni elencate ad agosto), l'anno prossimo partiamo in prima fila ma sarà più difficile, perchè rivincere è sempre più difficile che vincere. Servirà un grande mercato.



Tra l' altro scorrendo l' Albo d' Oro il Milan non ha mai vinto due campionati di fila.
L'ho notato (perdonatemi) solo l' altro giorno.

Il tris di Capello è stata l' eccezione che conferma la regola.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2022)

@Lineker10 un plauso a te. L’unico che ci ha sempre creduto, anche nei momenti più bui


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro scorrendo l' Albo d' Oro il Milan non ha mai vinto due campionati di fila.
> L'ho notato (perdonatemi) solo l' altro giorno.
> 
> Il tris di Capello è stata l' eccezione che conferma la regola.



Nulla ho detto una c...ata, ad inizio '900 è successo, prima della Grande Guerra eh, ma è successo.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...



Vi invito a riflettere sulla seconda frase di cui sopra. Se dirigi il Milan, se alleni il Milan, se giochi nel Milan, se tifi Milan, devi pensare in grande. Se pensi di poter vincere, magari alla fine ci riesci pure. Se pensi di poter arrivare al massimo quarto, alla fine arrivi a metà classifica. Cosa quasi sempre accaduta negli ultimi anni.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se anche quest’anno siamo in testa dopo oltre 20 partite, con svariati punti sui gobbi, pretendo lo scudetto.
> 
> L’anno scorso ero certo che contro Conte c’era poco da fare. Ma stare in testa per oltre 20 giornate per poi perdere da Spiaze o Spalletti anche no.



Alla fine è andata come speravo.

Comunque lo snodo è stato davvero il derby di ritorno: fino al 74mo l’Inter era a +7 con una partita in meno; il campionato sarebbe finito lì. La doppietta di Giroud ha cambiato tutto. Tre minuti, tre minuti che hanno ribaltato tutto. Pazzesco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rispetto allo scorso anno il gioco è più rodato, i giovani hanno un anno di esperienza in più in fisico e tecnica, siamo molto più profondi, abbiamo finalmente un attacco che non è più solo ibrahimovic.
> Abbiamo aggiunto anche un po di esperienza con nomi tipo Florenzi e Giroud, e in generale i giocatori conoscono meglio i compagni e Pioli.
> A questo si aggiunge il grande entusiasmo dei tifosi tornati allo stadio.
> 
> ...


Settembre 2021... direi predizione buona (nonostante gli uomini chiave li abbiamo persi eccome)
Notare come già allora sostenevo quel che sostengo oggi, ovvero che siamo inferiori a Inter Napoli e Juve.
Le necessità curiosamente sono le stesse di allora, con l'ovvia addizione dei sostituti di Romagnoli e Kessiè e il vice Theo visto che Ballo ha dimostrato di essere scarso come l'acqua in africa


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ho iniziato a crederci dopo il gol di Kessiè. Anche ora mica son tanto convinto che l’abbiam vinto davvero…
> 
> No scherzi a parte, io davvero non credevo che saremmo riusciti a fare 6 vittorie su 6 nelle ultime. Venivamo da quattro partite molto poco incoraggianti.
> La partita della svolta è stata quella con Lazio, con successivo regalo del Bologna: lì i ragazzi hanno capito che ce l’avrebbero fatta. Io, invece, l’ho capito solo dopo la partita contro l’Atalanta...


Ho visto qualcosa di diverso da quel Atalanta-Milan 2-3 (che sarebbe dovuto terminare 0-3). Ecco, li mi sono reso conto che ci fosse qualcosa di diverso in questa squadra. Li abbiamo visto la consacrazione di Tonali (anche se aveva fatto partite straordinare da inizio stagione, resta il fatto che per come sono fatto ho bisogno di multeplici indizi) ed ho capito che avevamo preso un TOP li in mezzo, Leao non ho bisogno di dire quello che dico da tre anni e quando l'ho visto che finalmente aveva smesso di scivolare senza motivo mi sono detto: "Ecco cosa avava visto Pioli al ritiro!!".

Poi abbiamo avuto dei momenti di down e di up, quando ho visto calare il gioco mi sono depresso di conseguenza, ho messo mezzo piede fuori dal carro ed infine dopo il derby mi sono detto: "Che squadra, sono dei leoni!!". Confermato subito dopo da Paolo che post partita ha detto: "Con questo spirito andremo lontano". Li mi sono vergognato di aver abbandonato le speranze in un gruppo cosi straordinario ed ho subito rimesso il piede dentro 

Secondo me, benché molti non saranno d'accordo, la cosa che ha fatto la differenza é stato anche l'atteggiamento che é stato imposto, anche verso gli arbitraggi a volte ingiusti: "Nessuna scusa!!" . Questa é sempre la base di ogni successo, in ogni ambito della vita, e sono felicissimo di vederla applicata cosi magnificamente.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vi invito a riflettere sulla seconda frase di cui sopra. Se dirigi il Milan, se alleni il Milan, se giochi nel Milan, se tifi Milan, devi pensare in grande. Se pensi di poter vincere, magari alla fine ci riesci pure. Se pensi di poter arrivare al massimo quarto, alla fine arrivi a metà classifica. Cosa quasi sempre accaduta negli ultimi anni.



È giusto, però abbiamo avuto certe rose in certe annate a Milanello negli ultimi 15 anni....... che a pensare in grande più che ambizione andava classificata come follia pura.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> @Lineker10 un plauso a te. L’unico che ci ha sempre creduto, anche nei momenti più bui


In molti ad agosto lo dicevano come @rossonero71 , io dico sempre @Lineker10 perché é stato con lui che ebbi molte discussioni a riguardo e soprattutto perché é stato (magari sbaglio eh) da lui che ricordo di averlo letto in primis. Poco cambia, onore a chi ci ha creduto dall'inizio e speriamo che ci vedano bene anche per il futuro (non dico altro visto che già il nuovo carro Europeo é partito  )


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> In molti ad agosto lo dicevano come @rossonero71 , io dico sempre @Lineker10 perché é stato con lui che ebbi molte discussioni a riguardo e soprattutto perché é stato (magari sbaglio eh) da lui che ricordo di averlo letto in primis. Poco cambia, onore a chi ci ha creduto dall'inizio e speriamo che ci vedano bene anche per il futuro (non dico altro visto che già il nuovo carro Europeo é partito  )


Era folle anche però dubitare del piazzamento champions. Io parlando con mio padre ho detto qualche settimana fa che lo snodo cruciale fosse Verona. Vincere li sarebbe valso il diciannovesimo titolo.


----------



## Dexter (24 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Devono verificarsi una serie di eventi.
> Bisogna vedere quanto andremo avanti in Champions in primis. In secundis le rivali: non vedo nessuna "schiacciasassi", ma non é ancora detto..
> Soprattutto passerà tutto dalla crescita dei nostri giocatori: Tomori é veramente così forte? A questi livelli é uno dei 2-3 centrali migliori del campionato! Tonali si sta drogando? Kjaer e Ibra reggeranno fisicamente tutta la stagione? Leao si é deciso a diventare un giocatore di calcio? Calabria é il titolare indiscusso al prossimo mondiale o sta overperformando? Diaz dieci gol li fa? Saelemaeker continuerà a migliorare o si specializzerà nel deridere gli allenatori avversari? Se le risposte alla maggior parte di queste domande saranno positive, allora ce la giochiamo. Con CR7 ancora in Serie A neanche mi sfiorerebbe il pensiero...


Settembre...Risposte positive alla maggior parte delle domande: usciti ai gironi Champions , nessuna schiacciasassi, Tomori é veramente forte, Tonali si continua a dopare, Leao é diventato un calciatore, Calabria fa schifo ma ha fatto il suo...Saele e Diaz purtroppo sono rimaste due mezze calzette, e, come previsto, Ibra e Kjaer (sfortunato) non hanno retto tutta la stagione...
Speriamo vada bene anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ho messo inizio anno 100€ sullo scudetto del Milan
> Mi è andata bene. Si parla prima ,sempre, anche sbagliando, dopo è troppo facile.


Ne metti 100 anche per l'anno prossimo per favore?ahahah


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Era folle anche però dubitare del piazzamento champions. Io parlando con mio padre ho detto qualche settimana fa che lo snodo cruciale fosse Verona. Vincere li sarebbe valso il diciannovesimo titolo.


Beh si, la Champions per me era molto più che probabile!!

E comunque lo dicevamo ad inizio stagione, quest'anno quei ragazzi avranno tutti un anno in più di esperienza, ora non solo hanno un altro anno in più, ma sono pure campioni in carica


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ho visto qualcosa di diverso da quel Atalanta-Milan 2-3 (che sarebbe dovuto terminare 0-3). Ecco, li mi sono reso conto che ci fosse qualcosa di diverso in questa squadra. Li abbiamo visto la consacrazione di Tonali (anche se aveva fatto partite straordinare da inizio stagione, resta il fatto che per come sono fatto ho bisogno di multeplici indizi) ed ho capito che avevamo preso un TOP li in mezzo, Leao non ho bisogno di dire quello che dico da tre anni e quando l'ho visto che finalmente aveva smesso di scivolare ingiustamente mi sono detto: "Ecco cosa avava visto Pioli al ritiro!!".
> 
> Poi abbiamo avuto dei momenti di down e di up, quando ho visto calare il gioco mi sono depresso di conseguenza, ho messo mezzo piede fuori dal carro ed infine dopo il derby mi sono detto: "Che squadra, sono dei leoni!!". Confermato subito dopo da Paolo che post partita ha detto: "Con questo spirito andremo lontano". Li mi sono vergognato di aver abbandonato le speranze di un gruppo cosi straordinario ed ho subito rimesso il piedo dentro
> 
> Secondo me, benché molti non sono d'accordo, la cosa che ha fatto differenza é stato anche l'atteggiamento che é stato imposto, anche verso gli arbitraggi a volte ingiusti: "Nessuna scusa!!" . Questa é sempre la base di ogni successo, in ogni ambito della vita, e sono felicissimo di vederla applicata cosi magnificamente.


Gran partita Atalanta - Milan 2-3.
Io ci ho cominciato a credere dalla doppietta di Olivier nel derby: quelle son partite che segnano una stagione.
Il gol di Sandrino a Roma mi ha dato la conferma: era il nostro anno!


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ne metti 100 anche per l'anno prossimo per favore?ahahah



_ffacciamo 50 sulla Champions e 50 sullo scudetto. Sarei più contento di vincere la coppa delle orecchie _


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> _ffacciamo 50 sulla Champions e 50 sullo scudetto. Sarei più contento di vincere la coppa delle orecchie _


A che quota hai giocato la vittoria dello scudetto?


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vi invito a riflettere sulla seconda frase di cui sopra. Se dirigi il Milan, se alleni il Milan, se giochi nel Milan, se tifi Milan, devi pensare in grande. Se pensi di poter vincere, magari alla fine ci riesci pure. Se pensi di poter arrivare al massimo quarto, alla fine arrivi a metà classifica. Cosa quasi sempre accaduta negli ultimi anni.


Quoto in toto..
Ed è propio per questo che un Paolo Maldini serve al Milan (aldilà dei suoi compiti dirigenziali dove il giocatore lo puoi sbagliare)come ibra che aldilà delle presenze e gol è servito a dare una mentalità vincente da Milan ad una squadra che nei singoli mai aveva lottato per qualcosa d'importante...(allenatore compreso).
Senza maldini e ibra era tutt'altro, da tenere assolutamente...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A che quota hai giocato la vittoria dello scudetto?


11


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ho messo inizio anno 100€ sullo scudetto del Milan
> Mi è andata bene. Si parla prima ,sempre, anche sbagliando, dopo è troppo facile.


ahaha grande!

Non hai idea di quante cene ho vinto quest'anno!!!

Le piu gustose saranno quelle offerte dagli juventini... tra l'altro senza limiti di spesa. Li faro svenare come il procuratore di Vlahovic 

La piu clamorosa e piacevole quella con dei colleghi milanisti, perchè la feci l'indomani della sconfitta col Napoli, quando il pessimismo era veramente al culmine. L'abbiamo già organizzata, ci riguarderemo video e partite della stagione. Loro mettono la cena, io porto lo champagne 

C'è stato un periodo poi in cui mi perculavano tutti per questa cosa... mi dicevano "organizza una cena di matrimonio a maggio" e tanti venivano a dirmi "vuoi scommettere anche con me?"

Ahaha che goduria. Non scherzo, ho una quindicina di cene da riscuotere. Ma devo controllare bene nelle chat perchè forse sono di piu


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ho messo inizio anno 100€ sullo scudetto del Milan
> Mi è andata bene. Si parla prima ,sempre, anche sbagliando, dopo è troppo facile.


io ne ho messi 40 domenica sull'inter.
porto una sfiga tremenda e la sfrutto a dovere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma l'altro che dava il Milan scudetto chi era? Si faccia avanti .....


non so se ti riferisci a me, io ero cauto ma ho sempre scritto che se si facevano male ibra e romagna eravamo i favoriti.
poi cercando indietro ho trovato questa



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non vedo squadre sopra gli 85...


ahahahahahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: nella pre season, allenatore e giocatori hanno parlato più volte di scudetto. Vero o falso che sia, comunque un'ottima cosa. Ed un nuovo inizio. Allenatori e giocatori che si riempiono la bocca di piazzamenti, io non li farei manco entrare a Milanello.
> 
> Ma questo Milan è davvero da scudetto? Prima dell'addio di Ronaldo (uno che, da solo, sposta tutto o quasi) per me la Juve era la grandissima favorita. Senza Ronaldo, tutto torna in gioco.
> 
> ...


La risposta è sì, abbiamo aperto un ciclo con giocatori importanti con futuro europeo (Maignan, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo, Tonali, Leao + Giroud).

il punto è che se l’hanno scorso avessimo preso De Paul e Berardi o un’altra ala destra titolare, avremmo ammazzato il campionato, ma l’ostacolo vero è la società. Non fa mai quel passettino che permette di avere maggiori ambizioni.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Maggio 2022)

La domanda giusta è un'altra: questo Milan è davvero esistito?


----------

